# NGP (PSP2) announced!



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

From Sony's liveblog from the PS Meeting:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We're seeing NGP - dual analogs sticks, 5 inch OLED display, 3G and GPS, front and rear touchpads, electronic compass on 3 axes. Awesome iconography on the back.
> [...]
> "the OLED boasts 4x the resolution of the current PSP"
> [...]
> ...






Source
It has two analog sticks. Joy!


----------



## Costello (Jan 27, 2011)

that looks really nice. 3G and GPS wow!
what does NGP mean though?

NeoGeoPocket??


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

Next Generation Portable.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 27, 2011)

HOLY SHIT THIS IS AWESOME!
I HAD TO CLEAN MY KEYBOARD AFTER WATCHING KOTAKU'S STEAMING!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 27, 2011)

Now all we need is an L2 or R2 button's and we have a PS2 all over again, with bonus features of course.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 27, 2011)

Reading this right now on Engadget, it's live right now. Here's an autorefreshing link to Engadgets coverage:

http://www.engadget.com/liveblog/live-from...&refresh=60


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

i knew it would be like psp3k-ish! :3 omg omg I can't wait to get my hands on it!! they even said it's ps3 like graphics!!

damn i think they're playing uncharted on it now.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 27, 2011)

Am I the only one who sees the stupidly long list of features and wonder what happened to just making a game system?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Cancels 3DS order*
The 3g just sold me


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

so, this is the really the real thing?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

they showed a youtube vid on kotaku: psp2

damn.. i don't think i can sleep tonight lolz


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 27, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> so, this is the really the real thing?


yes


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

Playing uncharted nice.


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

Engadget has screens of the footage being shown of their current Uncharted playthrough.
It looks...
unreal.




No but really:


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds really impressive, but the final judgement is when they announce the pricing.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

but the card where you put games looks like an sd card but has a curve design. to prevent easy piracy?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 27, 2011)

new UI


----------



## dib (Jan 27, 2011)

So it's what the PSP should have been in the first place.  But I don't care much for the features list, because as always it will be the third party software and emulation that makes the system.  I will get one if DaedalusX64 gets ported to it and works.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> that looks really nice. 3G and GPS wow!
> what does NGP mean though?
> 
> NeoGeoPocket??



man I love my NGPC(Neo Geo Pocket Color)

on topic so is that the real design? If it is you can never go wrong with something based on the original psp design its a sleek candy bar, mmmm.


----------



## Guzzie (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone else think the device itself is absolutely _hideous_?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

Kotaku has better live coverage they shows new video already.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This thing is just mind blowing.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 27, 2011)

Guzzie said:
			
		

> Anyone else think the device itself is absolutely _hideous_?


Nope pure sexy like the normal psp 1k,2k and 3k


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll sit in the completely unpopular camp of being more "excited" for this, than the 3DS.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

a front and back touchpad, dual analog sticks, gyro sensor, 3g and Wi-Fi, GPS, 5-inch OLED, with 960 x 544 resolution, motion-sensors, front and back cameras. oh and cool interface(i think) is called LiveArea.


----------



## donelwero (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm too old for this, unless we get good games this time, not ports of other consoles like the psp I wont buy this.

How much will it be? 400?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its still in the prototype phase, the design could very well change depending on public opinion

remember the PSP prototype?
http://www.pspquest.com/wp-content/uploads...mproved-psp.jpg

or the ps3 prototype controller


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder about the price. I really wonder.

They say it's supposed to be on par with the PS3. It comes with a long list of features that drive the price of a phone up by a couple hundred dollars most times. Basically, it boasts the power of a $350 console and comes with features of a $250 phone along with other features that are sure to tack on about an extra $100.

If it costs below around the $600 mark for a single unit, I will honestly be surprised.


----------



## Guzzie (Jan 27, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Guzzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I quite like the original PSP but the bezel is way oversized (especially the bottom) on this and the buttons look out of proportion. Looks like a chinese psp knockoff tbh.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok i was all hyped for the 3DS and nothing else all year.... untill i saw this news. Damn that thing looks nice. im watching the live event news right now to learn more!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I'll sit in the completely unpopular camp of being more "excited" for this, than the 3DS.


I'm excited for both, but to be honest, I'm not sure which one I'll end up picking up. Glasses-free 3D on a Nintendo platform, or an absolute powerhouse in the form of NGP. Hard to decide, but the price and battery life should tip me towards one or another. I'm digging the games line-up for the 3DS more though.

Prediction: Judging from the features, it'll probably have to land in the $400 area for it to really sell. But I'm thinking it might even hit $500-600.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks decent; and I like the return to cartridges rather than relying on the ridiculous UMD format or terrible and stifling digital distribution models.

Gotta say, I have no interest in 3G on a portable gaming system, though.  A monthly cell phone bill is expensive enough.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

This is LiveArea UI:


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

it can track where you are. creepy.

93 User(s) are reading this topic (54 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)


----------



## SylvWolf (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow. I was pretty meh on the PSP2, but damn, this is impressive.

The problem now is that both the 3DS and this both seem great. I guess I'll end up waiting to see what the game lineups look like before deciding which to get first (will probably have both at some point).


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Im not seeing graphics right now, Im just seeing the price skyrocketing! The features do sound impressive so itll depend on the price if i want a psp2 after a 3ds.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

This topic is getting huge, admin should bump it to the front of gbatemp.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll still be getting the 3DS regardless, but I might just get this in the coming future if it has a lot of quality games. They should definitely make an L2 and R2 button somewhere though.


----------



## antwill (Jan 27, 2011)

dib said:
			
		

> So it's what the PSP should have been in the first place.  But I don't care much for the features list, because as always it will be the third party software and emulation that makes the system.  I will get one if DaedalusX64 gets ported to it and works.


Heh keep dreaming. That's quite an expensive N64 you want...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> It looks decent; and I like the return to cartridges rather than relying on the ridiculous UMD format or terrible and stifling digital distribution models.
> 
> Gotta say, I have no interest in 3G on a portable gaming system, though.  A monthly cell phone bill is expensive enough.



Does this mean sony will be using cartridge based format?


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 27, 2011)

well, it's announced now, isn't it? 

If it's cheap enough, and if GeoHot stays true to his announced "hacking plans" from Attack Of The Show, I might just buy one of these mofos in a few years. Hell, I've had 2 sony consoles already (PS1 and PS2, each bought at least 7 years after their release) so why not a PortableS3?

Also, I guess I wasn't the only one who immediately thought of the neogeo pocket when I saw the title.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 27, 2011)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> I'll still be getting the 3DS regardless, but I might just get this in the coming future if it has a lot of quality games. They should definitely make an L2 and R2 button somewhere though.


I doubt the L2 and R2 buttons would get omitted, considering Killzone and Resistance were announced and such. It'd be a pain to finally have dual-analog sticks, but now we don't have the trigger buttons.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have yet to see an n64 emu on a portable running at full speed.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If in the end the NGP does receive an N64 emulator, judging from how it appears to have graphics similar to the PS3, an N64 emulator shouldn't be much of a problem for the device.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone have a live video stream of the event? 

atm im following it here http://www.engadget.com/liveblog/live-from-sonys-tokyo-event


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I think of all the sony fanboys who trashed the ds for using the cartridge format? 

Its funny how the sony is turning to cartridge format, reminds me of when nintendo turned to disc format for the first time on gamecube.

carts are better than discs, imo. They read faster and now a days memory is pretty cheap.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't speculate yet. no hacker still had their hands one one yet.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

I am sure miyamoto is watching live coverage and be like this:



Spoiler


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a live video stream of the event?
> 
> atm im following it here http://www.engadget.com/liveblog/live-from-sonys-tokyo-event


I don't think there's a live video stream. Kotaku's got a live blog going with a few videos (bad quality cell phone ones though) uploaded if you're interested.


----------



## dib (Jan 27, 2011)

That would be absurd.  Making it prohibitively expensive will not help Sony build an audience.  The fatal flaw of the PSP was not enough units made it into the hands of gamers, and coupled with the expensive production values it meant little return for the publishers.

I'm betting they adopt the same business model as the consoles and take a hit on the price of the hardware, then make it up in other areas like licensing and games.  Eventually the production cost will drop closer to breaking even, and we can assume there will be a PSP2v2 just like the 1000, 2000, 3000, and Go.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's just stating a hypothetical using "if", meaning it's not currently knowable yet.

kaz hirai stated " NGP and PlayStation Suite. "Content that operates on smartphones will operate on PlayStation."

I think this means games released for the playstation phone may work on the psp2.

edit: now theres over 100 users viewing this!!!!


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 27, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Terenigma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grr yeah seems like theres no live video stream (that i can find) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its anoying because they just demo'd monster hunter lol i wanted to see that!


----------



## granville (Jan 27, 2011)

Need battery life and price badly.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

there's a live stream in kotaku but its kinda not good quality though.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry didn't see that, i'm  just simply surprised about this.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

heres a pic of the psp2 media card






looks like an sd card. 

seems like sony has finally understood the fail that was a disc based system and the advantages of cartridges.



			
				game01 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm surprised as well, I wasn't aware that sony was going to hold a press conference of sorts.

This is great though, I'm anxious to know the price.

I speculate that it'll be in the $300-400 range.


----------



## granville (Jan 27, 2011)

Seems to be a live stream here-
http://www.justin.tv/legendarysoy

Crap quality and hard to see though...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Seems to be a live stream here-
> http://www.justin.tv/legendarysoy
> 
> Crap quality and hard to see though...



thank anyway, I may not speak japanese but would like to hear the different speakers/reactions.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 27, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Need battery life and price badly.



Maybe we should start making estimates. :3

My best guess:

Battery life - 3 to 4 hours w/ 3G off playing a PSP2 game, less with 3G on.
Price - Between $500 and $600 dollars.

I honestly have a hard time seeing this being worth the price. For anybody saying "well look at the PS3." Remember when that launched? Wanna go off and pay $650 for a PSP2 and pray that a price drop happens? I still have to ask what happened to just making a game system. I like my DS because it is just made to play games. I liked my GBA because it was just made to play games. I wasn't a huge fan of the normal PSP, as although it was hackable and presented many features even on the unhacked model, there wasn't even developer support for games.

I buy a handheld to play games. I just don't understand the appeal of your handheld being able to do so much more that no person actually will ever need in a game system.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$500-$600 price point would be a mistake, IMO. If Sony expects to compete with Nintendo they'll have to go to not more than $100 more than the 3DS.

my estimate is *$300-$400 range*.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 27, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Seems to be a live stream here-
> http://www.justin.tv/legendarysoy
> 
> Crap quality and hard to see though...



Better than nothing tho! ty


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

500-600 is a bit pricey for it.. I would go down by a hundred.. 400-500 or less than 400..


----------



## donelwero (Jan 27, 2011)

But it has a GPS, now youf parents/wife will know you were playing at school/job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You're right. I like the graphics and the way the're trying to change the way you play games, but those other "features" are just too much.

I want to play games with it, maybe listening some music, taking pictures, but that's it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel like they are trying to move past competing with Nintendo. See that list of features? It feels more like they are trying to create their own iPhone or something.

There is no way in hell the price is gonna be worth it though. Most people think the 3DS is pricey for a handheld at $250 (or w/e it is).


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 27, 2011)

If Sony wants to avoid making the mistake they made with the PS3, they'd set it somewhere at a maximum for $400. However, I don't think that'd be the case. As for battery life, hopefully it's something up to 5 hours, but I'm thinking it'll probably run at around 3.5 hours like the 3DS, possibly even less with all that power behind it.


----------



## granville (Jan 27, 2011)

If the battery life is on par or greater than 3DS, i will actually be rather shocked and impressed. I wonder if they'll be forced to sell the NGP at a loss though in order to keep within the price most people would be willing to pay. They did that for a while with PS3 and (i think) PSP. Maybe more systems as well. With that feature set, they'll probably have to slap an enormous price tag on the thing to break even.

And btw, there's more to the PS3 than pretty graphics. It can calculate advanced physics and AI as well. I'd be extremely interested to learn whether the system could support a game like Force Unleashed, GTA4, or Crysis 2.


----------



## jan777 (Jan 27, 2011)

Its not really that portable. I mean, imagine walking down the street with that thing in your pocket. @[email protected] plus you might damage the analog sticks. Meh, carry cases will be a necessary now.


----------



## Costello (Jan 27, 2011)

my guess would be $399 for this device

have they announced the name of the console yet? is it really PlayStation Portable 2 ?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

saw a clip of mgs(cutscene)

*someone is talking in english on the live stream!!!*


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 27, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> my guess would be $399 for this device
> 
> have they announced the name of the console yet? is it really PlayStation Portable 2 ?


No they have not, they have only stated NGP is the code name.

That clip of MGS was pulled straight from the PS3 version and rendered live on this at 20 FPS. holy god. Nintendo just got PWNT.
EDIT: shit double post....


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got it wrong, it's NGP


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NGP (Next Generation Portable) you mean?


----------



## donelwero (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup I think it'll be $399. $450 max.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> my guess would be $399 for this device
> 
> have they announced the name of the console yet? is it really PlayStation Portable 2 ?



whats with the NGP title though?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 27, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry, i was mixing this and NXE. hehe.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

holy crap... Call of Duty on NGP?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sony says it's the next generation, i guess. Next generation portable


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

Call of Duty is being announced right now!!!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

Meh, looks awesome, but then again, I bought my PSP only for it's hackability and emulators. Then I lost it. I bought all but a few of my PSP games, and none of them wow'd me, but the homebrew did. Unless it get's hacked, it really won't be worth the time or money.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Call of Duty is being announced right now!!!


COD. gross.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Meh, looks awesome, but then again, I bought my PSP only for it's hackability and emulators. Then I lost it. I bought all but a few of my PSP games, and none of them wow'd me, but the homebrew did. Unless it get's hacked, it really won't be worth the time or money.



why do you say that. The features this next gen console are quite impressive. The fact that it has dual analog + touch screen will make gaming much better on the psp2 than what it was on psp.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it just ended and there's no pricing for now..


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 27, 2011)

Its over? no price? no battery life?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 27, 2011)

Geuss they are saving the Xperia play for a different event..


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> Its over? no price? no battery life?


nope i guess.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jan 27, 2011)

Hopefully its not "599 USD"

But this is more appealing to me than the 3DS Ill wait till the price goes down on both.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 27, 2011)

One thing about the games; Sony tends not to deliver on what they preview.

FF VII HD anyone? :3

Hell, the FF VII remake looked gorgeous as could be when it was previewed pre-PS3 launch, yet, the launch titles didn't look nearly as good. In fact, it took a year, maybe two, to really deliver on that level.

I dunno, I just don't get my hopes up from previews. Companies have never delivered what they promise in its entirety, especially the more complicated the device gets.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 27, 2011)

It like the wii vs PS3 again. :/ 

From what I read pretty sweet. I like how it rounded. Need case for this! Man tho I wanted to play my umds on the psp2, oh well. But I am not ready to buy this yet any time soon.

edit: And where the innovation!


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 27, 2011)

So...what have we learned exactly?
Two (real) analogs.
Touch screen
Touch pad
3G/Wifi
Online capabilities and features such as Near.
New Uncharted
Port of Lost Planet maybe.
Port of Monster Hunter Portable 3rd.
Tech demo of how a port would look.
Tech demo of how a port would look.
Tech demo of how a port would look.
Tech demo of how a port would look.
Tech demo of how a port would look.
Tech demo of how a port would look.
Tech demo of how a port would look.
Tech demo of how a port would look.

No price.
No battery life.
"We have no new games to announce." from basically every dev to walk up.

I really hope everyone is just keeping quiet.

[EDIT]

Oh, my bad, backwards compatibility with PSP PSN titles.
Possibly confirms some sort of PSP Mode or emulation.
Possibly leading to quick/early PSP Mode hacks.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know. As a college student with limited income though... I'm not going to buy this for awhile:

1) Price point = 400 - 600 dollars. I just don't see myself forking over this much money when the 3DS is coming out with titles in the long run that I'll actually like.
2) Shit battery life. I just read that they did not announce the Battery life. Possibly it isn't ready yet.
3) Personal Preference: I won't lie, I have always been a fan of Nintendo. This has clouded my Judgment many a time, but I bought that PSP. It had around 3 - 4 hours of battery, shitty hardware, and it did not have standardized removable storage. It was a mistake considering I had it for three or four months and I never noticed it taking it's leave.

In the long run, I know for a fact that the 3DS with have titles worth my time. The PSP however did not have many that kept me with it. Logically unless proven otherwise, I should not purchase this NGP.

Don'y get me wrong guys, I am excited to see a portable powerhouse, but unless I see some good retail games it will not be worth it to me.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 27, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> So...what have we learned exactly?
> Two (real) analogs.
> Touch screen
> Touch pad
> ...


one of those tech demos wasnt really a port. That MGS4 footage was a real time rendered cutscene taken straight from the PS3 version, not downscaled, and it ran at 20FPS. Thats fairly impressive to me. This thing could probably run PS2 games easily.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 27, 2011)

Iv learned that you dont need actual gameplay footage of call of duty you can simply flash the words "Call of duty" on a big screen to get fanboys fappin


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 27, 2011)

Sony: Introducing the Next Gen Portable starting at $1,000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Did they seriosly call it NGP xD
next we will be seeing an NGC.


----------



## donelwero (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm happy without a PS3. I'm sure I'll be fine without a NGP/PSP2.

I already preordered my 3DS, my first son will be born by the time I get my 3DS, that's ALL I'll need. Not a 3g Game console that can play PORTED games.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like the psp2 will also have augmented reality

" Showing off some upcoming games. Including Killzone! A "Reality Fighters" title looks hilarious, putting fighters in an augmented reality setting."


----------



## o2oxygen (Jan 27, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> * 5" OLED screen
> * 960x544 screen resolution
> * Two analog sticks
> * Wifi, 3G, GPS
> * "As powerful as the PS3"



with this given features. i wonder how will be the battery life of this so called PSP 2? i still vote for the 3DS. PSP 2 features did not changed my mind


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

donelwero said:
			
		

> I'm happy without a PS3. I'm sure I'll be fine without a NGP/PSP2.
> 
> I already preordered my 3DS, my first son will be born by the time I get my 3DS, that's ALL I'll need. Not a 3g Game console that can play PORTED games.



sounds like someone is hiding there jealosy...just kidding. I think competition is great. What I like about sony is that they push tech to the limit.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 27, 2011)

Interesting. 544X960 That's exactly 4 times* the resolution of the PSP.  (so psp emulation will look nice, then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*PSP 272X480

(272X2)*(480X2)=

NGP 544X960



Spoiler



But, of course:
Battery Life=0
Price=Infinity


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 27, 2011)

o2oxygen said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not as powerful as the PS3. It lacks the ability to render the same amount of polygons. only lighting and physics are on the same level.


----------



## murkurie (Jan 27, 2011)

Did anyone see on engadget there reporting it has a QuadCore ARM Cortex in it... its probably going to cost alot with all those features


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> donelwero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recently a big swing point for me is if homebrew can be run on a system or not. I don't give a shit about pirating. I have money, and I can buy my games after a little saving up. However, homebrew really makes a system shine where its creators don't want it to (emulators, media players, etc).


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

ahh, the price the price the price. it's always a problem.

now, will there be an NGP section here?


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 27, 2011)

As far as I care this thing is utter crap.
1) What happened to gaming system?
2) 3G, GPS, and whatever. What is this a phone now?
3) Freaking powerful as hell making me think battery life will be utter crap.
4) Replacement batteries would cost a fortune to buy.
5) 5 freaking inches. Not a handheld anymore.
6) Again freaking powerful as hell making it seem to be very expensive.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 27, 2011)

3G? That transform the console in a computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Why those idiots doen't use FON?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> 3G? That transform the console in a computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is FON????


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 27, 2011)

Damn now i need to make a decision about NGP or 3DS.
Anyone know when more info on the NGP will be announced?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Damn now i need to make a decision about NGP or 3DS.
> Anyone know when more info on the NGP will be announced?



i think it's said holiday this year


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

REAL ANALOG STICKS!!!!


----------



## Snailface (Jan 27, 2011)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> As far as I care this thing is utter crap.
> 1) What happened to gaming system?
> 2) 3G, GPS, and whatever. What is this a phone now?
> 3) Freaking powerful as hell making me think battery life will be utter crap.
> ...


What makes you think the batteries are even replaceable? With a 5" touchpanel on the back, I think the battery must be soldiered in like the disposable PSPgo. That'll be a comforting thought if this thing is 3 or 4 hundred bucks.


----------



## ViRGE (Jan 27, 2011)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> As far as I care this thing is utter crap.
> 1) What happened to gaming system?
> 2) 3G, GPS, and whatever. What is this a phone now?
> 3) Freaking powerful as hell making me think battery life will be utter crap.
> ...


Although I wouldn't put it that way, I do fundamentally agree in concept:

1) Just how big is the PSP2 going to be? Too big to be pocketable?
2) What's the battery life going to be like given the kind of processing power they're (apparently) going for?
3) How much will all of this cost? It's looking like a Smartphone, and Smartphones are $500-$700.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 27, 2011)

1- The price is going to be sky high for all the bells and whistles that are in it.
2- The battery life will suck shit because of all the power that's being used.
3- It can't fit in your pocket like my PSP 3000 can.


Also, if there's no form of physical games, I don't care if they're cards or what, but if there isn't, Sony just buttfucked themselves out of A LOT of sales.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1) Just how big is the PSP2 going to be? Too big to be pocketable?



Bigger than the DSi and bigger than a PSP 3000. It's not pocketable.

Funny, people ripped on how clunky and big the Sega GameGear was. Suddenly, it's not looking like a half bad console.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

Games on flash media? Check.
No sliding design? Check.
16gb internal mem? Check.
Real analogue sticks? Check.
Dual Analogues? Check.

Looks like they've really learnt from their past mistakes here.
But they might be making another one, the OLED screen.

Unlike your regular LCD screen, a small crack on the air-tight display will cause the organic component of the display to decay.
This was already proven to be a big problem for the GP2X Wiz.


----------



## Lightake (Jan 27, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PSP2 games are PS3 compatible



Sorry for my English , does it mean it is possible to run ps3 games on PSP2 ?


----------



## Gitaroo (Jan 27, 2011)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> 5) 5 freaking inches. Not a handheld anymore.



actually about the same size as the original PSP1000, it had alot of free space of to expand the screen to 5' without increasing the width.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 27, 2011)

http://au.psp.ign.com/articles/114/1146358p1.html


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 27, 2011)

why is everyone obsessed for it to fit in your pocket, i never put my DS in my pocket and never seen anyone else do it


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 27, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> why is everyone obsessed for it to fit in your pocket, i never put my DS in my pocket and never seen anyone else do it


I put my ds phat in my pocket a lot. For that matter shouldn't handhelds be pocketable since they are portable.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> why is everyone obsessed for it to fit in your pocket, i never put my DS in my pocket and never seen anyone else do it


I do, and the fact is I can fit a 360 game case or a 300 page book comfortably in my jean pocket. Portability means nothing when you have tiny pockets.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 27, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> why is everyone obsessed for it to fit in your pocket, i never put my DS in my pocket and never seen anyone else do it



I do it. If I go walking around or go to a friends place or whatever, I put it in my pocket. Now, with this, we'll pretty much have to carry it in our hands. So of defeats the purpose of it being PORTABLE. Now, it's just a handheld device.


----------



## nutella (Jan 27, 2011)

Too many people aboard the Sony hate train. I personally don't care how shit the battery life will be. It can't be much worse than the 3DS. Sony just needs to expand 3rd party support and they'll be fine. There was nothing particularly wrong the the PSP, except 3rd praty support. This is really sporting some really cool features already.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 27, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some huge pockets you have there.


----------



## ViRGE (Jan 27, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> Too many people aboard the Sony hate train. I personally don't care how shit the battery life will be. It can't be much worse than the 3DS. Sony just needs to expand 3rd party support and they'll be fine. There was nothing particularly wrong the the PSP, except 3rd praty support. This is really sporting some really cool features already.


There's no question that the 3DS's battery life is embarrassingly awful - however that doesn't excuse other hardware manufacturers making the same design flaw.


----------



## shackol (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll just wait when 3ds and this device appear in the market, and buy the one that have a good review.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 27, 2011)

Question is the price and what is this a new war between psp2 and 3ds,its like the psp vs 3ds but  more high tech


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very helpful in smuggling hamsters out of the pet store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Lol JK.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

Back touch pad = optional L2/R2?
Also, I hope there's no piracy on this thing until it's as old as the PSP is now, we want this thing to have good games not just a few gems.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Back touch pad = optional L2/R2?



that's a possibility.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 27, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Back touch pad = optional L2/R2?
> Also, I hope there's no piracy on this thing until it's as old as the PSP is now, we want this thing to have good games not just a few gems.



Didn't stop the DS from having a lot of great games with the insane amount of piracy on that.


----------



## Lassik (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow... Just wow... I'm sorry my beloved DS but 2 analog sticks is FTW. Why couldn't the 3DS just learn from Sony's initial mistake and put 2 analogs. :-(

The second analog may seem trivial but it makes all the difference in first person games. ::sigh::

I'm sure i'll end up owning both but the NGP just looks plain awesome.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol to be honest the design looks dull, not Sonys best. Nonetheless, I'm sure in 1 years time I'll have 3DS and the PSP2....with these 2 hand-helds, who needs a home console? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What the 3DS doesn't have, the PSP2 offers and vice versa. Combine them both, you get a ultimate hand-held 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My rough prediction for PSP2s battery life is 4-7 hours, while the price at $450-$500.

All these aside, I'm waiting to see who leads the market by 2012.


----------



## Jamio88 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well it all sounds good in theory. However, after seeing the concept art with the sliding screen, I really just can not get into this version. It is for sure not something I plan to own for quite a while.

(Holds up flame shield)

I would not give more then $149.99 for that thing, and even that is really pushing it (For me anyway)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 27, 2011)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/01/27/...n=NGPTech_12711



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Key NGP features:*
> * Multi-touch 5-inch organic light emitting display (OLED) as the front display
> * Multi-touch pad on the rear of the device
> * Dual analog sticks
> ...


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was thinking that.
But piracy definately did stop psp having as many good games as there should be.
That's why I'm hoping the PSP2 won't be.
And 3DS and games hacked or not will still sell like hot cakes, to be fair. So I'm hoping the 3DS is hacked fairly swiftly.


----------



## Slasher Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

heh I'm not impressed sony is just trying to compete with nintendo's 3DS since why would they name psp2 im just sure there gonna make another one 
named psp3d since if the just skip psp2 nintendo will try to sue them cuz who ever heard of psp then psp3d but thats my thought any ways .


----------



## prowler (Jan 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't know portable meant it should fit in your pocket.
Put it in a bag, use your hands or just don't get it if you are *that* worried it's not going to fit in your jeans.

Most people have jeans which you can't even fit a phone in.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

Slasher Zero said:
			
		

> heh I'm not impressed sony is just trying to compete with nintendo's 3DS since why would they name psp2 im just sure there gonna make another one
> named psp3d since if the just skip psp2 nintendo will try to sue them cuz who ever heard of psp then psp3d but thats my thought any ways .


Nintendo didn't go
DS
DS2
3DS

Unless you pull the "Dual Screens" card...


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 27, 2011)

Overall it was meh for me. I wasnt hyped going into it, and im not really hyped coming out. 

Still much more hyped for the 3DS. Depending on the price though, i'd probally get the NGP (As long as it isnt insanely priced


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

Is it just me or This design is just too ugly..


----------



## antwill (Jan 27, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emulators are pirating... so you DO care. Unless you meant pirating of PSP2 games?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok it's nice, tbh not interested in it, I'm more egar getting my hands on the 3DS


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Is it just me or This design is just too ugly..



it isn't ugly. but the fake psp2 images are just better.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 27, 2011)

No offence to those who are hyped but...
I just want to ask...

Do you find this a DSi copy?


----------



## Smartpal (Jan 27, 2011)

So it is as powerful as a PS3! I need one of these. *drools*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 27, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> No offence to those who are hyped but...
> I just want to ask...
> 
> Do you find this a DSi copy?



Uh no. Why the hell would it be? It's a new console, as in next gen. DSi was just an upgrade, didn't offer anything new really. This gets a whole new library and new hardware with it.

Even then, how excelt is this a DSi Copy? Because of the touch screens?


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Camera and touchscreen i guess... But i have to say, that thing has a HUGE screen!

If this console is around S$400, maybe i might consider getting one


----------



## jan777 (Jan 27, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> No offence to those who are hyped but...
> I just want to ask...
> 
> Do you find this a DSi copy?



Thats what I thought. No new innovations IMO. just another analog stick, touch screens and updated graphics and more power and cameras. Meh. Its like sony's just picking up ideas. 

Ill wait for some more game lineup, though their current lineup is looking pretty good.


----------



## Costello (Jan 27, 2011)

it has a touch screen? I just thought it was a touch pad on the rear of the console?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 27, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> it has a touch screen? I just thought it was a touch pad on the rear of the console?


both

they called the touch screen a touch pad


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 27, 2011)

*Renesas AG5 Rumoured PlayStation Portable2:
SGX543MP8 (eight cores) 532M poly/s, fill rates in excess of 16Gpixels/sec @400 MHz*
or
*SGX543MP4 (four cores) 133M poly/s, fill rates in excess of 4Gpixels/sec @200 MHz*
gosh, a GPU with 8 or 4 cores!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 27, 2011)

meh I'll still get 3DS. I'll probably get this as well, just not straight away.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL it even has those gyroscopic stuff used in 3DS!


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

Doesn't satisfy me at all.. well maybe because i love nintendo but...
It's just too old to play games like that..
3DS still FTW!!


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> LOL it even has those gyroscopic stuff used in 3DS!


Oh, and the iphone 4, ipod touch 4, most new smartphones.
It's not a copy of the 3DS, for one they must have given developers the devkit months and months ago to come up with those launch games.


----------



## Gitaroo (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-01-...fe-is-4-5-hours

4-5 hours battery life and Sony is taking a loss on this.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 27, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Doesn't satisfy me at all.. well maybe because i love nintendo but...
> It's just too old to play games like that..
> 3DS still FTW!!


Couldn't agree more. I did say in my previous post that i'll get both in a years time, but I think by 2012, i'll only have the 3DS.
Seeing how Sony loves to bring out 1k,2ks etc. I'll buy the PSP2 Slim n Lite lol.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 27, 2011)

Gitaroo said:
			
		

> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-01-...fe-is-4-5-hours
> 
> 4-5 hours battery life and Sony is taking a loss on this.


It is not even in 3D!! Plus it only has one (but LARGE) screen!
Pretty disappointing, if it has 3G on I bet it will be worse.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the difference between slim and lite version of the psp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I never had one and I guess never will have one because i had a DS and will have a 3ds


----------



## EJames2100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Holy Cow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ARM processors, isn't that what Nintendo uses ? If so wouldn't the architecture make emulating gba/nds even easier/better than the psp did ?

4-5 Hours of Battery hours isn't too bad tbh, especially seeing what it can offer and I like to have a spare battery anyways, as long as it's as easy to replace as the psp's.


----------



## NatureMade (Jan 27, 2011)

Oy vey.....I gotta say, as a Neutral aligned gamer, The competition is seeming to get dull.

"My portable has a Gyroscope"
"So does mine, huurr"

I mean com'on. Gaming used to be about who your favorite mascot was, not what gimmick "your company" put into their newest system. 
I gotta hand it to the Big Sony though, they sure do know how to pack as much useless crap into a console as possible. GPS? What the hell do I need GPS for in a Console. It's not a friggin tom-tom.

And just so it doesn't seem like I'm bashing Sony alone, allow me to say this; the 3DS is just as gimmicky as the NGP. Glasses-less 3D is gonna be the norm in about 10-15 years tops. Mark my words on it. The only reason it's so appealing now is its "New and fresh".

But based on my two console choices, would I rather pay 250 dollars for a handheld that's gonna have Wifi, great 3rd party support, and pretty much everything else the NGP has minus badass graphics and a second analog stick, or would I rather pay, what I'm guesstimating at, at least 350-400 dollars for a system that, in my honest opinion, is just gonna see the same fate as it's predecessor? The choice is obvious.

*tl;dr - Consoles now-a-days are ridiculous, and relay too much on gimmicks to be their selling point, instead of which companies are backing which systems. /endrant*


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Gitaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And i guess you'll never have a chance to turn the 3G off because..
Sony wants to stop piracy on their upgraded DSNGP, and i think its one way of downloading updates to the system..


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 27, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> From Sony's liveblog from the PS Meeting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear fapping in the background of this vid.


----------



## sirdashadow (Jan 27, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Sounds really impressive, but the final judgement is when they announce the pricing.


$599 US Dollars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH2w2l1JTs4...tailpage#t=220s


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 27, 2011)

Gitaroo said:
			
		

> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-01-...fe-is-4-5-hours
> 
> 4-5 hours battery life and Sony is taking a loss on this.


With all the power it is boosting, I'm not surprised. It has hell of a lot power to back it up. I'm kind of amazed it can last more than 3 hours to be honest!


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> Holy Cow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how can you replace batteries easily if it has a touch panel behind the system where the batteries go to?!?
[well, dont woute me if the batteries isnt there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 27, 2011)

NatureMade said:
			
		

> Oy vey.....I gotta say, as a Neutral aligned gamer, The competition is seeming to get dull.
> 
> "My portable has a Gyroscope"
> "So does mine, huurr"
> ...


Very soon, maybe a glasses-free 3D TV may be out?

But the NGP i bet will cost a bomb, the 3DS's price is still in my 'acceptable' range.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 27, 2011)

sirdashadow said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 27, 2011)

sirdashadow said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SERIOUSLY!?
That's expensive!


----------



## NatureMade (Jan 27, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Very soon, maybe a glasses-free 3D TV may be out?
> 
> But the NGP i bet will cost a bomb, the 3DS's price is still in my 'acceptable' range.



Glasses-less 3D TV's exist already my friend. I've read a couple Electronic Expo articles about them showing up on display. Probably costs and arm and a leg at this time though.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

I won't pay 600$ for a handheld PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It doesnt bring anything new so it will be like


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 27, 2011)

That thing will either put a huge dent in your, or in sonys pockets.

To be quite honest, if sony wants to sell, it will have to be subsidized... Looking at todays smartphones and other consoles/portables, this will have to be priced somewhere in the 600 or 700's $ (800+, if the battery is designed to hold for more than 2h)

Unaffordable for many people, to expensive for parents to "just buy it" etc...

I probably just misread that, but are those games supposed to be ps3 compatible? If so, thats quite a few more people who dont have that many reasons to buy this.


Specially, considering most of us already got a phone with a few of these features (counts for nintendo as well)

Oh well. Let's see where this is heading, but im pretty sure, i wont buy one of these for a long time even after the release


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 27, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is if they provide free 3g. If they did, they can update mine all they want. they'd probably still lose more money with this than piracy.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 27, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> sirdashadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone doesn't get the refere~nce!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 27, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same. PSP2k's alias is slim n lite.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe in two or three years times when prices drop, I'm a cheapo


----------



## Yuan (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, only downloadable games?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 27, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Well, only downloadable games?


Nope, some kind of sony made flash memory cards


----------



## antwill (Jan 27, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he specifically was asking what the difference was between the phat and the slim and lite...


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 27, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Well, only downloadable games?



No.  It'll have a flash-based cart system.


----------



## prowler (Jan 27, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Well, only downloadable games?Read the OP pleaseQUOTEThere will be physical media for games, a New Game Media, a flash memory-based card.


edit: ninja'd


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Maybe in two or three years times when prices drop, I'm a cheapo


Yeah, Price will drop for like 30$?
and at that time... Sony would probably release another version of their handheld


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 27, 2011)

Is it true that Sony is really really good in AP? (based on the previous PS3, PSPs)

Just want to ask


----------



## Yuan (Jan 27, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, but no UMD drive btw. It applies for PSP titles


----------



## heartgold (Jan 27, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 27, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> No, he specifically was asking what the difference was between the phat and the slim and lite...


I don't see the word "phat" in his question, so your point remains invalid.
He said "whats the difference _between_ slim _and_ lite version of the PSP?"

EDIT: Oh shit, your post count is "777", you just hit the jackpot.


----------



## EJames2100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dunno how long it took to hack the psp but to fully hack the ps3 it took near 5 years.


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 27, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eurogamer has sources that state the battery life is 3-5 hours.  It's comparable to the 3DS while pumping out better graphics, not sure what you expect.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! This this thing is exactly what i was expecting to be...and that's the problem for me. PSP is PS2 on the go and NGP is PS3 on the go, great...


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Is it true that Sony is really really good in AP? (based on the previous PS3, PSPs)
> 
> Just want to ask


PSP AP can easily get bypassed and
PS3 AP is a fail according to the hackers..


----------



## heartgold (Jan 27, 2011)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> Dunno how long it took to hack the psp but to fully hack the ps3 it took near 5 years.


It was released 5 years ago but took hackers 12 months since they declared their interest


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 27, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically If i were to play without 3D, 3DS can do beyond 8 hours even


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 27, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it's pretty damn impressive.  Consider the fact that the 360 was jtag hacked and drive hacked for piracy relatively early.  The Wii was a joke as has been the DS line.  The PS3 was practically the last remaining system to be hacked.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 27, 2011)

The NGP can download and play PSN games correct?

How can one go about doing this? It doesn't have internal memory. Does it use SD card?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 27, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol and to clear everything out, read this
PSP 1k = Phat
PSP 2k = Slim 'n' lite
PSP 3k = Brite

Now back on to the topic (finally), I think Sony should've went a step further and make the screen 3D, lol. I'd love to see Sony 3D vs Nintendo 3D, who wins this tech.


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 27, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> The NGP can download and play PSN games correct?
> 
> How can one go about doing this? It doesn't have internal memory. Does it use SD card?



Chances are it will have internal memory like the Go with 16 GB.  Although it might be more for the NGP.  Not sure about expandable memory.


----------



## Yuan (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope it have SD support, memory stick sux.


----------



## NatureMade (Jan 27, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL it would take is a simple Firmware update, allowing the screen to switch into a "red-cyan" mode. This mode would of course, require glasses, but I'm sure Sony could push out a product to fill that need xD


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 27, 2011)

NatureMade said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you're absolutely right, seeing the 3D plugin for PSPs 1k,2k and 3k, a firmware update to that red-cyan mode is very much feasible, but I wanted a glasses-free 3D war between Sony and Nintendo hand-helds....guess that'll have to wait lol.


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2011)

NatureMade said:
			
		

> ALL it would take is a simple Firmware update, allowing the screen to switch into a "red-cyan" mode. This mode would of course, require glasses, but I'm sure Sony could push out a product to fill that need xD


Or use a lenticular parallax barrier screen protector, that turns the screen into a 480x544, glasses-free 3D screen. They already made one for iPhones and Android phones.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 27, 2011)

That war might not even happen IMO. Nintendo might be making better enhancements for its 3DS Lite or 4DS (I don't know!) while the PSP starts its glasses-free 3D technology...

Sony is more focused on the PS3 I think.


----------



## Fluto (Jan 27, 2011)

Nintendo shizEd there pants


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Nintendo shizEd there pants



We'll see. I doubt it though, impressive specs don't make the system.


----------



## DarkWay (Jan 27, 2011)

*Looks at the 3DS*
*Looks at teh PSP2*

I think I'll be getting the PSP2 as soon as a new Monster Hunter is announced for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




For me the 3DS is a gimmick, this beats it hands down.


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 27, 2011)

Whats up with all the features....I mean some things are nice but I honestly would like just a game system. I don't need GPS or 3G...Thats what I got an iphone for. Other than it being as powerful PS3 along with the other features I mentioned before, I see this as Sony's version of the 3DS without the 3D. This thing is gonna cost why too much and I can't see it selling well if its as much as a PS3....Why not just get a PS3?

I will admit I am excited to see this come out, but I won't be getting one for quite awhile (2-3 years tops). Hell I probably won't be getting a 3DS til late 2011 or early 2012 if that


----------



## sirdashadow (Jan 27, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH2w2l1JTs4...tailpage#t=220s


----------



## heartgold (Jan 27, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Nintendo shizEd there pants


Who Nintendo? nah. remember the gameboy history and what happened to its competitors, such a underpowered device came on top...DS too. If things start to go down hill then ninty will start producing top quality first party games and that is how they survive.


----------



## Disco (Jan 27, 2011)

Look at the size of that thing!! It's even bigger then the psp phat!
Nontheles spec looks awesome...now we need games, psp1 is waaaaay more powerful than DS, and we all know how that ended ;-)


----------



## Gitaroo (Jan 27, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like gamecube, oh wait....


----------



## heartgold (Jan 27, 2011)

Gitaroo said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wii has failed, oh wait...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 27, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Gitaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony river...
PSP was a success, oh wait....


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll just buy them both though I'm still quite skeptical about the screen (the OLED) since I heard some of it's complications.(from wikipedia)When I know the price and it's quite reasonable compared to the 3DS then I might buy this early.But I'll buy this both, so no hates on the Big N and Sony.I'm an open-minded gamer,as long as the games and console quality are good.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 27, 2011)

O_O, Oh my.
This is awesome


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 27, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the DS, oh wait.... It never failed!


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, actually does look pretty good.

I also think it is a natural step to incorporated a touchscreen, a second analog-stick and enhance the graphics, since the PSP as itself was already a pretty powerful system. 

But IMO these Systems (3DS and PSP2 (NGP)) are both graphically unnecessarily overpowered... Do I really need Wii or even PS3 like graphics on a portable... If I have to pay more then 400€ for it I clearly say no, even though I acknowledge what these systems are capable of but these days you seem to have many devices that seem to do the same things and I much rather see Portable to be not as expensive as smartphones, since you need to buy high quality games for like 40-50€...

Still a very nice device and I`m curious to see what they`ll do with all that power, since that apparently will be what differs it from 3DS and iPhone/Android (if phones are competition at all...).


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 27, 2011)

Making game on that powerful device will be... EXPENSIVE.
I bet games will cost 55+€.
And... *play music* I'VE GOT THE POWAAAA xD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

Really quite impressive, I may end up skipping out on the 3DS, at least for a while, for this thing. Dual analog really has me sold, and I think that beefing the resolution is better than 3D.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> *Cancels 3DS order*
> The 3g just sold me


inb4 it cost 499$

*see him Cancels 3DS order*


lol No games  lol whta happen to the sony bro saying aaa touch screen is lame 

The Questions

what i want to know those this thing even plays games ? s
so if the 3ds is 250 the psp2 is going to be like 400 or something ?
the psp was more powerfull that ds and yet it fail so what makes this one different ?


i will get one as i did for the psp after it disappoint  me i sell it like i did with the psp


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 27, 2011)

I think this thing is gonna cost around 400-550 dollar at launch. I am not kidding.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> inb4 it cost 499$
> 
> *see him Cancels 3DS order*
> 
> ...



I know your technically from a commonwealth where English isn't a dominate language (although it's still there), but goddammit, speak English. I can barely make out half the crap you say.

What's with all these assumptions that Sony will overprice it. I'm assuming you're going to go "OH IT'S SONY THEY OVERPRICE EVERYTHING" but they're a smart company. They know how to go up against the competition. Remember the PS3 Slim? The PS3 was pretty out for the count in the console race and when the Slim came out, it skyrocketed PS3 sales. Even though they lost money on console sales for it (since it cost more to produce than it did to sell), they made all that money back and then some with software sales. Even if it does cost them money, they'll probably try to undercut the 3DS pricing. It's a perfect opportunity to anyway; the 3DS is seen as pretty pricey this generation, undercutting the price with a handheld that can boast higher power, higher resolution, and a ton of other stuff would be a really good kick in the pants to Nintendo.

I wouldn't see the PSP failed. Sure, software sold like garbage on it but it's still an awesome handheld. I was pretty adamant at first that the DS was the better system this gen but after taking a second dive into my PSP, I'm really unsure.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Really quite impressive, I may end up skipping out on the 3DS, at least for a while, for this thing. Dual analog really has me sold, *and I think that beefing the resolution is better than 3D.*



I really agree with this, even though I don't see the point of very high resolution screens on something so small. But I don't hold them up to my face like I know a lot of people do.

But I'll still get the 3DS first and then maybe get one of these. The games are more important than anything else and Sony haven't been able to prove themselves on a handheld yet.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

also i am the only one that feel this is familiar This is exactly what happened in 2005
psp go announce and everyone reacted like this saying Nintendo is finish and will skip the ds


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they won't really over-price it, but it will still be expensive because of those specs and features.
They might lower the price if sales don't go too well.
So i think it's best for people to wait for it to get a price drop if it comes out expensive.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 27, 2011)

The PSP didn't really failed because of piracy, but it didn't have insane amount of good game too >.<
And the NGP will be released in one year so W&S.


----------



## stylow (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW * Eats popcorn *


----------



## The Composer (Jan 27, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Sounds really impressive, but the final judgement is when they announce the pricing.



Sadly, this.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 27, 2011)

Meh, still getting a 3DS. Seems nice for emulation, though.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 27, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Meh, still getting a 3DS. Seems nice for emulation, though.


5" screens with high resolution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i prefer 3D


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Well they won't really over-price it, but it will still be expensive because of those specs and features.
> They might lower the price if sales don't go too well.
> So i think it's best for people to wait for it to get a price drop if it comes out expensive.



The PS3 Slim still is a PS3 without PS2 compatibility and costs like half of what a PS3 cost at launch. Let's say, for instance, the tech costs $250 when it comes together. They sell it for $200. People buy video games for the system and once the video games outweigh their production costs, they become pretty much pure profit. And once that pure profit fills the price gap for the system, then it outweighs how much they price it and Sony gets a successful system. Aka the PS3 Slim.


----------



## MrHuk (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like I'll be keeping my DSi XL for awhile and waiting for the PSP2, how can the 3DS compete with this?


----------



## RoMee (Jan 27, 2011)

kinda late to the news, any good games announced yet?

that's one thing I hated about the PSP no good games (until recently)


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 27, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> kinda late to the news, any good games announced yet?
> 
> that's one thing I hated about the PSP no good games (until recently)


uncharted... nuff said
but yeah theres few more like MGS, LBP, Resistance , Killzone... pretty good
and your last statement is wrong


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> There are cameras on both the front and rear of the device.



hmmmm wonder what their for?


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 3rd Gen PS3 wasn't a slim but they didn't have PS2 game compatibility.
Speaking of Gens it's pretty funny how ppl complain at the DS for having so much revisions when there is the PSP 1000, 2000, 3000 and Go.
Iphone 1 2 3 4, PS3 Gen 1 2 3 4, i only heard of BBOX 360 and 360 Elite but i am sure there are more, i dont know much about xbox really.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 27, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> and your last statement is wrong



I got my psp when it first launched, and a good game will only come along once every other month, after crisis core I sold it because it was just collecting dust
Lately I have seen some good games, but not enough for me to go back and get another PSP


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 27, 2011)

damn damn damn! now we're talkin next gen. im absolutely stunned by the awesomeness of the psp2. holy cow this is like i don't know lol . shit im lined up sony. u got me


----------



## Rommstain (Jan 27, 2011)

Kinda makes one wonder about the battery life for this new unit -- if it is indeed " more than half as powerful as the PlayStation 3," that would make it one incredibly power-hungry gadget!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 27, 2011)

MrHuk said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be keeping my DSi XL for awhile and waiting for the PSP2, how can the 3DS compete with this?



Games, more games, and Nintendo games. The 3ds will probably be significantly cheaper AND get a price drop just before this comes out. And been on the market 9 months before this is going to be will help.

And it's not like it's that more powerful. The psp was a lot more powerful than the ds than this is to the 3ds.

EDIT: Either way though I want this to do better than the last one. One of my favourite gadgets but the worse games console ever.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 27, 2011)

MrHuk said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be keeping my DSi XL for awhile and waiting for the PSP2, how can the 3DS compete with this?


Subliminal messages?


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 27, 2011)

The no good games on the PSP is such a lame excuse.  It's more like "I didn't play any games on the PSP, but I heard people say that there are no good games on the PSP, so it must be true."  It's like saying Nintendogs is the sole of the existence of the DS.

Uncharted is pretty much confirmed since they demoed in-game content.  Kojima is quoted as stating a new game will be announced at E3.  They have pegged Killzone and Resistence on it, too.  The system is heavily leaning towards core gamers.  They did throw in a couple of stuff for the casual crowd like the roll-y game and Hot Shots Golf along with the social networking stuff.

All accounts from the developers is that moving their existing systems over to the NGP was relatively quick, but most of them still aren't optimized.  I'm curious as to what the launch titles will be.

My money says that this will retail at $300-350 U.S. dollars (with Nintendo doing a price drop to $200 at holiday).  Anymore than that, Sony prices itself out as a competition.  The amount of tech in this thing is insanely crazy, and at that price Sony will definitely take an early hit for it, but if they remain heavily focus on pushing out AAA content then it'll be made up on the software side and the back end of it's life cycle.


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you were out of loop in PSP games doesn't mean it didn't have good games during that period.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2011)

So they're basically making a handheld PS3, exactly the same mistake they made in making the PSP a handheld PS2.  Can't see this round of handheld wars being any more balanced than the last one unfortunately.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> So they're basically making a handheld PS3, exactly the same mistake they made in making the PSP a handheld PS2.



What? You act like this is a bad thing.

I wouldn't say the PSP was a "handheld PS2", but if it was, then I'd be all over it. There's a reason the PS2 sold 150 million systems. It's an amazing system.

And the PS3, while I don't own one, looks pretty damn cool. I could definitely go with a handheld PS3.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 27, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't say it didn't have good games, I said there wan't enough good games for me to get another PSP
think about it, it's superior to the DS in hardware but struggling to stay ahead of a phone(iphone)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I didn't say it didn't have good games, I said there wan't enough good games for me to get another PSP



Then you have a shit taste in games. There's definitely more than enough good games to get a PSP, even if you just buy a model for around $100, a good memory stick for like $50 (if you want a gigantic one), and pirate everything.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah RoMee you can tell me what genre you like an I can give you a big list of PSP games for it


----------



## Lassik (Jan 27, 2011)

http://us.playstation.com/ngp/


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bad thing is that many games were just games that you could play at home and weren't tailored to the handheld format.  Did I read right that NGP games are playable on the PS3?  Does that not mean that

a) It's going to be difficult to tailor games for a handheld because they're going to be played on a big screen as well
and
b) The NGP is, by its very nature, going to have zero exclusives?

Unless you _have_ to own an NGP to play NGP games on your PS3?  Seems a bit of a dense move if someone's got a PS3 and has the choice of buying a system where they can play the games available for it anyway at home, compared to an alternative system which has unique games you can't play anywhere else?  I've probably misunderstood ti though, I can't imagine Sony would be that stupid.


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
Why would you want to buy another one if you ALREADY have a fully functional one?
Oh wait, I'm stupid and misunderstood everything.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 27, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geez you guys are getting all mad, sound like a bunch of fanboys

When I had my PSP there was no good games, I mean a good game will come out once every other month
everyone even the media  (gameinformer, ign etc) said the same thing.

yes, I haven't own a psp in a while, and yes lately there has been good games, and yes the PSP is superior to the DS hardware
than why is it struggling against a phone(iphone)?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A) Criticizing Sony for making console-quality games for a handheld? It's not like Nintendo's been remaking/porting home console games for handhelds nowadays. It's not like they're doing that for Ocarina of Time, Star Fox, and already did do it for Super Mario 64? Oh wait, it's fine for them because they're Nintendo! At least these "console games" are built from the ground-up for the PSP and work pretty damn well.

B) As for the NGP-to-PS3 thing, I'm assuming they'll do kinda like what Nintendo did with the DSi XL. Graphics will be noticeably worse on the PS3 but that's because they'll probably just stretch them. It won't look super pixelated though, I'm assuming. And odds are the games will be designed with the NGP in mind and the PS3 compatibility is probably just an afterthought.

C) It annoys me that people care more about exclusives than the quality of actual games. So many people say the Xbox sucks because it lacks exclusives. It still has an overall good library, but exclusives are everything! Christ, it doesn't matter what games on what system, if it's a good game it's a good game.

D) I do agree it's a bit dense to make all its games PS3-playable (assuming that you can just buy the game for the PS3), but odds are some games will be NGP focused. I mean, it does have the touchscreens and stuff, odds the "PS3-compatible" will be plugging your NGP into the PS3 and playing it on the big screen.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 27, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> The no good games on the PSP is such a lame excuse.  It's more like "I didn't play any games on the PSP, but I heard people say that there are no good games on the PSP, so it must be true."  It's like saying Nintendogs is the sole of the existence of the DS.
> 
> Not no good games, but they are as rare as rocking horse shit. There was just not enough games of any quality to make a PSP worth it. And most of the good games where not really handheld games but mini/gimped versions of the main console franchises with no real effort put in to make it work right.
> 
> QUOTEThe amount of tech in this thing is insanely crazy



Well yeah, if you forget about the amount of tech in any modern mobile phone, or say the 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. And by the time it comes out it will be underpowered compared to a lot of smartphones too. It's not the amount of tech or even power that makes a good console but how it's used.


----------



## Range-TE (Jan 27, 2011)

impressive, but ultimately for me, it's the pricing and amount of exclusives  it's gonna have.
but i don't think i'll be getting this in place of a 3DS, but hey, that's just me (besides, even the 3DS's price isn't that affordable for me atm, how can i afford this anyways)


another thing,
my favorite sony game againts my favorite Nintendo game, Uncharted and TLOZ OoT.
both portable = awesome.


----------



## o2oxygen (Jan 27, 2011)

Nintendo 3GS anyone?


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, a good game is a good game.  But if a decent amount of good games and, more importantly game mechanics are only available on one system, then you quickly build up a large userbase, which means developers are more likely to invest in developing good games for that system.  The PSP didn't have enough unique selling points to build up that userbase, and that's why it was such a disappointment to Sony and many owners of the system.  I'm struggling to see how this generation addresses any of the issues that made Sony's handheld offering such a distant second last time round.

We'll see in a few years I guess, won't we?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet the DS gets thousands of low quality shovelware games and does get a good deal of mediocre ports but no one calls the games "gimped". I guess people would rather have "shitty" games then "gimped" ones.

I'd say that the handheld versions of some of the more Sony attuned franchises aren't gimped. God of War games were still plenty fun to play on the system. There's fantastic ports like Persona 3 which tons of people enjoyed (myself included). Peace Walker did a great job of not only feeling like a combination of all the good aspects of Metal Gear Solid games since they came out (the basics established by Metal Gear Solid, the controls of third person aspect of Metal Gear Solid 4, the teambuilding and mission breakdown of Portable Ops, etc), but it felt unique and like both a console and handheld game.

Even the stuff that is clearly modeled after its console counterparts works pretty damn well. Daxter still felt like the platforming of Jak and Daxter, Size Matters still felt very much like a Ratchet and Clank game, etc.

It's certainly not a gimped system.

Also, seeing this made the system almost essential to me: http://kotaku.com/5744571/metal-gear-solid...layable-on-psp2

Possibility of PS3 games going portable or at least coming to the handheld? Even if it does just MGS4, I'm sold.


----------



## jerbz (Jan 27, 2011)

how awesome! must have dont care if there isnt any backup possibilities!


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Jan 27, 2011)

eww
why are the psx controls ON the screen. I know it's touch screen, but the PSP2 has freakin BUTTONS. The touch controls in emulators suck from what I've used on the iPhone.
Not meaning to troll or anything.
I'm not exactly quite clear on the features. It looks pretty impressive with the GPS and stuff. I haven't watched anything yet, but are there any useful applications.
The 3DS seems to be a bit more useful in terms of applications and interacting with other people. But of course, the PSP2's only just been revealed, and I haven't read anything.

On a side note, I REALLY hope that kingdom hearts doesn't expand to this because of the fact that I don't think my wallet can manage all these consoles...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> eww
> why are the psx controls ON the screen. I know it's touch screen, but the PSP2 has freakin BUTTONS. The touch controls in emulators suck from what I've used on the iPhone.



I've got a strong feeling it'll be a option to choose between touch screen controls or buttons. But yeah, I hate the "virtual buttons" on iPhone games. If they force touchscreen controls for PSX games I'll be sticking to my PSP for PSX games.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 27, 2011)

While I suspect this is going to be ungodly-expensive (not even including the exorbitant monthly fee for a 3G subscrption, which I personally feel is pointless and unneeded on a handheld gaming device), that's about the only downside to it I can see.  It's returned to a sensible design, dropped the failed UMD format (though I think it would be a good gesture for Sony to offer existing customers the option of downloading digital versions of their UMD games, given the lack of backwards compatibility), adopted cartridges, and stayed away from the PSPGo's restrictive and consumer-unfriendly digital-only distribution model.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2011)

MGS4 is pretty much the perfect example of the kind of game you don't want to play on a handheld, a system more suited to quick bursts of gameplay.  I don't want to spend my journey to work watching half a cut scene and then watching the second half of it on the way back, followed by 3 mintues of gameplay.  Sony simply can't grasp what makes a good handheld system and the best they can hope for this generation is to wrestle with iDevices for a respectable second, based on today's lacklustre reveal.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 27, 2011)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> eww
> why are the psx controls ON the screen. I know it's touch screen, but the PSP2 has freakin BUTTONS. The touch controls in emulators suck from what I've used on the iPhone.


I thought those buttons were just for 'playstation suite' games for android. I might be wrong though.


I'm interested in the tech involved in this thing, but I'm not looking forward to paying as much as it's obviously going to be. If it's under $200 it'd be a must buy for me, but there's no way they can sell it for that little.

Plus it won't play UMDs, so balls to that.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 27, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> MGS4 is pretty much the perfect example of the kind of game you don't want to play on a handheld, a system more suited to quick bursts of gameplay.  I don't want to spend my journey to work watching half a cut scene and then watching the second half of it on the way back, followed by 3 mintues of gameplay.  Sony simply can't grasp what makes a good handheld system and the best they can hope for this generation is to wrestle with iDevices for a respectable second, based on today's lacklustre reveal.


Oh yeah it is, it might even be the sole reason for me getting this on launch
MGS4 in my hands.... dream come true


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I've got a strong feeling it'll be a option to choose between touch screen controls or buttons. But yeah, I hate the "virtual buttons" on iPhone games. If they force touchscreen controls for PSX games I'll be sticking to my PSP for PSX games.



I agree. Though one thing I'm not too sold on is the the power of the console. As I haven't gotten any details yet, I can't really say anything, but has there been any expansion to the "as powerful as the PS3"? Because people said the same thing about the 3DS, and how utterly wrong were they...?


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 27, 2011)

its okay i guess
i dont really like the design

the thing looks like one of those cheap dealextreme toys

the features are good but design sucks
they should've gone with the sliding factor to protect the screen

i dont really understand how the rear touchpad works someone explain?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> MGS4 is pretty much the perfect example of the kind of game you don't want to play on a handheld, a system more suited to quick bursts of gameplay.  I don't want to spend my journey to work watching half a cut scene and then watching the second half of it on the way back, followed by 3 mintues of gameplay.  Sony simply can't grasp what makes a good handheld system and the best they can hope for this generation is to wrestle with iDevices for a respectable second, based on today's lacklustre reveal.
> 
> It's a good point there. I guess I'm more comfortable with just having a chance to play the game, even if it means hooking up my NGP to a charger and sitting in bed for the next 20+ hours playing it.
> 
> ...



The NGP has been shown playing ports of PS3 games that keep the same environments and models. It's not as powerful as the PS3 but reports say it plays games that are roughly on-par in terms of graphics as a PS3.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Next generation, when it's 3DS vs. NGP vs. iPods/iPhones/iPads, I'm pretty sure Apple is gonna win in terms of sales.



Considering those iDevices are for more than merely gaming, I'm not sure how significant that really is.

Besides, all it proves is just how many posers there are these days, lol.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

More money gone, oh well might as well get this too, the only thing that bugs me is price for 3G, it's not going to be pretty if it's too expensive, and I won't use it either since it most likely will require a PSN from the US which I don't have (I only have a JP PSN).  Good thing it still has wi-fi.  The design makes it good for playing some of my PS classics like Front Mission 3 and Chocobo's Mysterious Dungeon 2.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Yet the DS gets thousands of low quality shovelware games and does get a good deal of mediocre ports but no one calls the games "gimped". I guess people would rather have "shitty" games then "gimped" ones.



I wasn't on about the shitty games on the DS compared to the shitty games on the PSP. I was comparing the good games on each. A good game on the PSP == a game that would have worked better on a home console. There are probably as many if not more "decent to excellent" games on the DS than there are PSP games. And sony would have loved to get as many shitty ports and shovelware on the PSP, it would have given them the financial security to have risked not taking safe bets.

I like the look of this new console. I hope it won't be the massive failure the PSP was because of a lack of games from third party devs, no one buys a Sony console for first party content, Nintendo need some competition in this area, and they can pull AAA titles out of their arses while Sony can not.

And no, I am not saying Sony can't make a good game. Or even the odd amazing one. But they still can't compete with Nintendo on that side yet. You've got to remember Nintendo are actually a much bigger company (Market value of $85 billion vs Sonys $35 billion) and only make games/toys. Sony have much better relationships than Nintendo with all the other devs accept for maybe Capcom, so they should play to those strengths .


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great now I don't know what to get this or the 3DS...............  Why can't I just be rich and get both


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 27, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol PSP failure?
Have you owned a PSP?


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 27, 2011)

The PSP is not a failure


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Oh yeah it is, it might even be the sole reason for me getting this on launch
> MGS4 in my hands.... dream come true



Is MGS4 a game you've not played yet because you don't have a PS3 and always wanted to, or is it just one of your favourite games and you want to play it all over again on the small screen?

As for the DS's 'shovelware', it's an irrelevance to people who don't want to play Imagine titles. Nno-one forces you to play those games, they give publishers such as Ubisoft quick capital to plough into more invovled games and they inrease the appeal of the system to alternative demographics, shift units and give the system a larger userbase.  A torrent of crap is what follows a successful system, the NES had a higher ratio of unplayable-good games than the DS had and the PS2 had at least as much shovelware.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 27, 2011)

Ehhh still getting the 3ds first.....still a nintendo fan at heart....
I'll probably get this edventually...but I have my priorities..


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 27, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> lol PSP failure?
> Have you owned a PSP?



Yes, a 1000. One of only 2 people I know who has, and the only one who's bought games for it. Maybe it did better in the US but over here you only really see them in stores.

EDIT: And no, the other person doesn't pirate, he just never bothered with it for more than emu's.


----------



## stylow (Jan 27, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here in the netherlands you see much people with a psp in school but not with a ds but i have a dsi and psp 3000 so it doesn't really bother me


----------



## Lassik (Jan 27, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> The PSP is not a failure




What's up with this chart? PSP has higher numbers than the PS3 yet the bar is smaller...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

Lassik said:
			
		

> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The chart's divided into handhelds (DS and PSP) and home consoles (Wii, Xbox 360, and PS3). So I'm assuming the PSP part of the chart is in proportion to the DS side.

But it's vgchartz so who knows.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a great day. Handhelds have finally caught up with console gaming.


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 27, 2011)

do not know if this was posted





that is game card


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 27, 2011)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> do not know if this was posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, Sony using game cards instead of disks...


----------



## emigre (Jan 27, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Ryupower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, Sony learning from thier mistakes...


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.maxconsole.net/content.php?4428...ve-Memory-Cards!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> NGP adopts a new game medium, a small flash memory based card, dedicated for NGP software titles. Taking advantage of the flash memory feature, this innovative card can store the full software titles plus add-on game content or the game save data directly on to the card. By adopting flash memory based card, SCE will be able to provide game cards with higher capacity in the future, allowing developers to store more game data to deliver rich and immersive games.


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 27, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea but not learning from nintendo's mistakes

does someone know what a flashcart is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh come on its easily hackable


----------



## Domination (Jan 27, 2011)

DS and PSP's game libraries are wildly different imo, and I think 3DS appeals to me more with Mario stuff and Kid Icarus And tbh, I would much rather play most of the PSP games on a home console than on the small portable(though I wouldn't play many of the AAA PSP games anyways, games like MHP3 feel boring to me). But still, I would wait for a drastic price drop and buy the NGP. Or I could get a PS3. Well, I'll see.

Oh and there's 3D camera on 3DS! Gimmicky I know, but its cool. It may just because I'm losing interest in gaming though. Gimmicks(or innovations, as some might call it) seem much more refreshing and worth the money to me than just a standard run-of-the-mill game console.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> yea but not learning from nintendo's mistakes
> 
> does someone know what a flashcart is
> 
> ...



What.

The DS wasn't "easily hackable" because it used cart based media. It was "easily hackable" because it was. It doesn't matter what medium you use, it's mostly about the firmware on the system.

And the PSP still used a rather unique game medium (UMDs) but is still able to be hacked without really buying anything outside of a memory stick and maybe a battery, depending on your firmware.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 27, 2011)

GPS for what? Who needs GPS in a gaming handheld?


----------



## Windaga (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks good. Gives gamers another choice when it comes to hand held gaming, which is always a good thing. I'm not really a fan of the way it looks, and I'm sure it'll be expensive, but it sounds pretty impressive. Like with the PSP though, I'll wait until enough games come out on it and the price drops before picking one up. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Social0 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> GPS for what? Who needs GPS in a gaming handheld?



http://www.geocaching.com/


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 27, 2011)

well it looks like sony has a powerhouse coming only during christmas though, nintendo at least will have the sales for now, majority of this year, it will most likely come down to christmas time sales and next year, 

3G network is going to be a killer with the upd graphics par will ps3, at least the 3DS has gotten a graphics boost, now carrying around though the style of the NGP, its not going to be easy, also its prob not durable like nintendo products guys, just look at the psp its easily breakable, at least nintendo puts in time for durability for when we all have those accidents, 

it looks like a great system, i wish nintendo would have put in 3G network, 

but this does look like Sony and Google are joining forces with Android based phone along with the hand held, i wonder though if Nintendo and Apple should join forces to create a great phone/hand held for next gen, thoughts on this,


----------



## Law (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait for Monster Hunter NGP.


also to the above post: My PSPs has been sent flying across the room into a fan. The damage? None. Not even a scratch. If you say the PSP is easily breakable, you're probably the kind of person who rages and throws their controller against the wall 20 times a day. Oh and "Nintendo shit doesn't break", what about the high amount of broken hinges?


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

Social0 said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 27, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> it looks like a great system, i wish nintendo would have put in 3G network,



Thus requiring a $30+ monthly fee for full functionality?  No thanks.  As far as handheld gaming goes, I like the systems to be a one-time purchase.

Honestly, in this day and age there's really no excuse for all major urban centres not having a city-wide Wi-Fi service.  Having to rely on grossly expensive cellphone networks is ludicrous.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well 3G is optional on the NGP. There's a WiFi model and a WiFi+3G model. Think of it like the iPad.

So if you don't want 3G then you don't need it. But if you don't have a 3G device and the fees aren't too bad, then I guess it's worth it on this device. Mobile social networking, mobile internet browsing, as well as probably some neat gaming features (probably not online play but it might still be able to work with online leaderboards, message friends, download stuff albeit slowly, etc).


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 27, 2011)

I still don't see the hype over this. 3G is the only feature that would make me want it, but it probably is going to kill the battery.

I really don't have any interest in getting one.

Edit: 

Also, I expected the graphics to be better. I never cared about graphics, and I wouldn't care if it had DS graphics, but I just expected Sony to go all out on graphics like they normally do. They still look amazing.

This just seems like it's going to end up like the PSP. Loaded with cool features, but no games (Except Uncharted!!!).


----------



## CJLopez (Jan 27, 2011)

Battery life of only 4 hours

http://sankakucomplex.com/141y


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

CJ, might want to remove that link to Sankaku (NSFW) and copy the information then post the information here.

News is good though


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

CJLopez said:
			
		

> Battery life of only 4 hours
> 
> http://sankakucomplex.com/141y



Actually battery life is reported to be the same as the PSP, where "it could range anywhere from a few hours to closer to 10." Never been too happy with PSP battery life and that's probably my biggest gripe with the system, but let's hope it supports battery swapping (since you could just buy a better battery for your PSP or swap out batteries if needs be).

http://www.1up.com/news/ngp-battery-life-about-the-same


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

were the 4G ?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> were the 4G ?



It's not implemented since it's not available everywhere in the selected countries especially in rural areas of the US.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 27, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's only worth if it had an anti-theft feature, like F-Secure for Symbians. Sending text messages with it's position.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 27, 2011)

CJLopez said:
			
		

> Battery life of only 4 hours


its an unconfirmed rumor

also you might want to remove that site since there is a lot of porn and hentai images on there


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> it's only worth if it had an anti-theft feature, like F-Secure for Symbians. Sending text messages with it's position.



So you just completely ignored that post which highlighted a good wealth of worthwhile GPS features featured just to say "Well, it's only worth it if it has anti-theft".

Nice job!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 27, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, how much more do you want it to cost?  Even 3G is superfluous; a good Wi-Fi signal is a better and cheaper option.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

The thing is nobody in the states or Europe will use the GPS, most of us have consoles for gaming only (maybe a planner or calendar for some).


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like the "big brother" feature. We already have Google for this.


----------



## Relf (Jan 27, 2011)

$400-600? Maybe.
$50-60 a month with AT&T on a 2 year contract for use of your 3G?
Also possible.

I'm a Nintendo Fanboy at heart so consider me too biased.

3G/WiFi, etc... why, that's something my phone already does.
Touch Screen? Covered by the 3DS I'll have soon.
ZOMGPS3GRAPHIX - Already got a PS3. Not a huge fan either. It's not bad, though.

But the real, OMGWTFBBQ of the situation? PSP2 games are PS3 compatibile. So to clarify, your new games are going to run on a [hacked] system that most Sony Fanboy's already own?

Get a PSP2? Not on your life. I'll play its games at home on my PS3 and take my 3DS and phone with me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 27, 2011)

Design doesn't look bad; whether I choose to get one or not remains to be seen.





			
				Costello said:
			
		

> that looks really nice. 3G and GPS wow!
> what does NGP mean though?
> 
> NeoGeoPocket??


You know, the same thought crossed my mind when I saw that.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

Relf said:
			
		

> $400-600? Maybe.
> $50-60 a month with AT&T on a 2 year contract for use of your 3G?
> Also possible.



True

I doubt that price will be that expensive (50-60 a year which is $5-$6 a month at the most, remember this is a game console not a phone).


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like there's finally going to be a a good chance we'll get decant snes emu on a handheld.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> Looks like there's finally going to be a a good chance we'll get decant snes emu on a handheld.



Expect unhackability


----------



## Relf (Jan 27, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Relf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50-60 a YEAR? No way.

AT&T and pretty much every major wireless carrier in the States/Canada want about $70 a month for a plan with unlimited 3G. and they can't cut the PSP2 too much of a break because what would be stopping you from getting stuff like google talk and Skype on your phone? No, they'll have to charge you aggressively to use it or put extreme caps on either speed or maximum bandwith usage each month.

[before you point out that it's clunky to be making phonecalls on and has no microphone, that's right, bluetooth enabled.]


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 27, 2011)

2 analog sticks, trophies and proper friends list. Everything I asked for!


----------



## Lassik (Jan 27, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Relf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




iPad is not a phone and it cost $30 a month for 3g on it...


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

Relf said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bolded option is what's most likely to happen.  Also, making a phone call with the NGP will seem weird at best.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 27, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Design doesn't look bad; whether I choose to get one or not remains to be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next Generation Portable


----------



## codmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

If the graphics is really like the PS3 then could they make a PS2 or a Xbox(Normal) emulator on it ?
Also I heard that it has 1GB of RAM while other PSP had 64 MB lol
And the Xbox 360 Has 512 so its Better Perfomance than X360 ?
Also how long would the battery lasts if it has PS3 like graphics ?


----------



## Relf (Jan 27, 2011)

The only 2 xbox emulators have little done for them and haven't progressed in a year+. I'd not hold my breath for that...


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2011)

codmaster said:
			
		

> If the graphics is really like the PS3 then could they make a PS2 or a Xbox(Normal) emulator on it ?


Well, seeing how the PS3 can't run PS2 games...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kid, I kid.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 27, 2011)

codmaster said:
			
		

> If the graphics is really like the PS3 then could they make a PS2 or a Xbox(Normal) emulator on it ?
> Also I heard that it has 1GB of RAM while other PSP had 64 MB lol
> And the Xbox 360 Has 512 so its Better Perfomance than X360 ?
> *Also how long would the battery lasts if it has PS3 like graphics *?


According to Eurogamer, 4-5 hours.


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## doyama (Jan 27, 2011)

To be honest the device itself is somewhat meaningless now. I think Sony dropped the ball on this one. They're too busy listing off features without actually addressing their most crucial failing. Their current 'front end' software experience all suck.

Nintendo and Sony's competition is the iPhone/iPad/iTouch. They're not competing with each other anymore. People are going to start asking

1) Ok I have an iTouch/iPad, so why do I need another gaming system?
2) Ok I have an iPhone which does games already, why do I need something else that does only games?

And the reality is that devs could make PSP/DS type games on current Apple devices without much issue. 

I think the only issue why publishers might not be going too hard core on the Apple stuff is because of the rock bottom pricing required to get cheap users to buy stuff on there. There's just a huge psychological barrier for people using Apple stores now to anything over 99 cents. If that rock bottom pricing structure continues, it might help Nintendo/Sony to survive perhaps one more iteration. But they really need to look at Xbox Live and the iPad/iPhone store and see how the total user experience of not just playing games, but buying them, as well as everything else. Rovio (Angry Birds) isn't on the Android Store because there's no good integration of a payment system within the game itself. They're separate and it's pretty jarring for most users. Users are expecting a lot more integration and easy of use from their experience and will migrate to the defacto standard, Apple, if your device doesn't.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well well well, Sony has hit an all time low. If you're using media components and trying to disguise it with a 3G/Wifi bonus then epic fail to them. Trying to buy the customers just because it acts like a smartphone is truly the most pathetic excuse of marketing I have ever seen. Sooner or later, it's going to have an update about 3D imagery or install it on the next NGP3D. 

The only credit I give to them is that you can play mostly PS1, PS2, and PS3 on there. It will cost you a hefty price!


----------



## Ikki (Jan 27, 2011)

I have to say it's pretty impressive.


----------



## Batman55 (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope there is a flashcart.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jan 27, 2011)

Now THIS is a handheld/handheld console worthy of a launch day purchase


----------



## Relf (Jan 27, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1) Ok I have an iTouch/iPad, so why do I need another gaming system?
> 2) Ok I have an iPhone which does games already, why do I need something else that does only games?



Call me crazy but those 2 questions overlap a great deal.

The answer to both is this: Because the iPad/iPhone doesn't play MarioFinalFantasyDisgaeaLaytonAceWrightPokemonScribblenautsZeldaLegoSaGaTalesAdv
nceWars and another dozen or so classic series. Kind of like the PSP, have as nice of a hardware as you want if you don't have the games gamers want...


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 27, 2011)

unfortunately, Sony the fell into the same hole as he PSP and PS3. Fail at first with a possibility of flourishing later.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 27, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> 1) Ok I have an iTouch/iPad, so why do I need another gaming system?
> 2) Ok I have an iPhone which does games already, why do I need something else that does only games?



1- Ok that was retarded. iStuff aren't gaming systems.
2- Ok try to find at your app store any game at the level of an actual gaming system game.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 27, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what it stands for.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 27, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> To be honest the device itself is somewhat meaningless now. I think Sony dropped the ball on this one. They're too busy listing off features without actually addressing their most crucial failing. Their current 'front end' software experience all suck.
> 
> Nintendo and Sony's competition is the iPhone/iPad/iTouch. They're not competing with each other anymore. People are going to start asking
> 
> ...



After I saw 'Angry Birds' I just stop carrying about your post. If you're going to argue about something a game that took the same physics of another internet game, they were smart to perfect it, & market the app to Apple instead to the Android Store. Also look at how many times you have to BUY a new itouch/ipad/iphone due to the fact it can't internally update itself, new the features like face-time and better GUI. Most times, Apple users hate to buy another device that's the same exact thing but becomes obselete when the Itunes aren't compatable with them anymore.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 27, 2011)

1:20
the rear touchpad could make you drop it off your hands.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 27, 2011)

I can see myself fumbling with the system trying to use the rear touchpad and dropping it.
Two analog sticks, touchscreen,gyroscope and a rear touchpad is overkill IMO.
Too many control options in that Uncharted tech demo really slowed the pace of the game down.


----------



## dills2 (Jan 27, 2011)

dont need this ill play the games on my ps3


----------



## person66 (Jan 27, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Nintendo and Sony's competition is the iPhone/iPad/iTouch. They're not competing with each other anymore. People are going to start asking
> 
> 1) Ok I have an iTouch/iPad, so why do I need another gaming system?
> 2) Ok I have an iPhone which does games already, why do I need something else that does only games?
> ...


But what about controls? The one thing I can't stand about games on the ipod are touch screen controls. Have you ever tried playing a shooter on the ipod touch? it doesn't work well.

Anyway, this looks really good. As long as the price isn't too high I'll probably get one.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Jan 27, 2011)

Really interesting~~
However if it will just play PS3 game i am gonna be a bit disappointed, but of course its gonna get exclusives... and hopefully someone will homebrew hack it


----------



## Ikki (Jan 27, 2011)

Sony said:
			
		

> Revolutionary gaming experiences with dual analog sticks, front and rear cameras, front multi-touch display, multi-touch rear pad, GPS, SIXAXIS® motion sensors, and three-axis electronic compass.
> Stunning multi-touch 5-inch Organic Light Emitting Display (OLED).
> Always On connectivity via Wi-Fi and 3G



That thing is 90% horse shit that is not necesary /is uncomfortable for gaming and just makes the price go higher and higher.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope games don't milk all these input abilities.
It's nice that they are there but it's not fun to have to use a touch screen, buttons and gyro in one game, hopefully just there for the tech demo(s)


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

Not impressed, I won't rent this from sony or that is how act when you buy their brand. "You don't Own t".  Google is your friend.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jan 27, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> Not impressed, I won't rent this from sony or that is how act when you buy their brand. "You don't Own t".  Google is your friend.


 Where did you hear this? Are all the games DLC and not on carts?

I'm actually pretty surprised by the graphic quality. When I heard "PS3 graphics" I was thinking it was going to be like how the PSP has "PS2 graphics". The pics do tell a different story. The specs look impressive, but raise on important question: How much is this thing going to cost? I mean the 3DS is $250 and its no where near this powerful.

Though I doubt it will happen, I really hope Sony brings this to PAX East. It would be perfect (for me)!!


----------



## MeritsAlone (Jan 27, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Sony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The price is 250-300$ so, i have to agree on that, then again im guesssing the OLED and 3G is impressive, i can see the phone companies starting to reserve these for binding them...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 27, 2011)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony said that it will be at an affordable price.

I don't know what Sony's definition of 'affordable" is. Hopefully less than $400.


----------



## sergster1 (Jan 27, 2011)

They should give this the model number PSP OVAR 9000!!!!!! anyway i think its kinda over kill in a portable console to a freaking 4 cores in the cpu and gpu. Why do we need a portable device that is superior to most pc's on the market today.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 27, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Why do we need a portable device that is superior to most pc's on the market today.



Because Sony can do it and wants to show off.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> They should give this the model number PSP OVAR 9000!!!!!! anyway i think its kinda over kill in a portable console to a freaking 4 cores in the cpu and gpu. Why do we need a portable device that is superior to most pc's on the market today.


Having that power accessibility though would be amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




games at first might be nice and low tempo, easy to run, and later they pull out the big guns and utilise all the power and battery will last mere seconds XD


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 27, 2011)

Will the new system be able to play PSP games?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jan 27, 2011)

LoL Rear touchpad looks like a fail already. I always thought they would of placed it on the far sides(left and right) for just the index finger to get access to.

I already see myself dropping it by using the rear touchpad. I'm sure the battery life will be 4hours maximum LoL. Who want's to bet?


----------



## Deleted member 199854 (Jan 27, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> To be honest the device itself is somewhat meaningless now. I think Sony dropped the ball on this one. They're too busy listing off features without actually addressing their most crucial failing. Their current 'front end' software experience all suck.
> 
> Nintendo and Sony's competition is the iPhone/iPad/iTouch. They're not competing with each other anymore. People are going to start asking
> 
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I play Angry Birds on my phone all the time. It's on the Android Market for free.


----------



## Centrix (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a nice system, though I fail to see why it needs two touch screens, One would have sufficed.  I personally think their making their version of the 3DS. Just look at the specs, you think its a coincidence that has two touch screens, Gyro, and and Accelerometer, pff as if. I'm not bashing the system in terms of it being a powerful machine I'm just pointing out the facts, Sony waited to long for this unveil so any attention they might have garnered from last nights showing went out the window. It was like their E3 showing boring and expected. I suspect the PSP2 or NPG which ever you prefer will go for 300 to 400 bucks...thats not a cheap system. Sony will need to make back all the money they put into the hand held.  Another huge mistake Sony is making yet again is the Launch time frame they've chosen, launching the NPG in Japan by christmas is gonna hurt the sales drasticly and further so when it ships to Europe and USA next year. I just felt I should point out all the obvious crap that any one with have a brain should realize by now, it just how Sony roles.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 27, 2011)

Actually, the only thing that really impressed me was that they actually went through with the 3G thing (Sony and Nintendo have mentioned wanting to do that).

But now that I think about it, why would you ever need 3G on a handheld gaming device? Sure I can understand a phone because you have to pay for it anyway, then it's just an extra fee added on. But with a handheld, you're not going to want to pay after you initially buy it.

Besides the fact of money, what would you ever need it for? There is Wi-Fi everywhere... When would you be in a place without Wi-Fi, have your NGP with you, and absolutely need the internet?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> I personally think their making their version of the 3DS. Just look at the specs, you think its a coincidence that has two touch screens, Gyro, and and Accelerometer


As far as I know, both the 3DS and the PSP2 have only one touch screen, and the rear touch panel works just like a laptop track pad but for gestures. Using this touch panel won't obstruct view of the screen.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> This is a nice system, though I fail to see why it needs two touch screens, One would have sufficed.  I personally think their making their version of the 3DS. Just look at the specs, you think its a coincidence that has two touch screens, Gyro, and and Accelerometer, pff as if. I'm not bashing the system in terms of it being a powerful machine I'm just pointing out the facts, Sony waited to long for this unveil so any attention they might have garnered from last nights showing went out the window. It was like their E3 showing boring and expected. I suspect the PSP2 or NPG which ever you prefer will go for 300 to 400 bucks...thats not a cheap system. Sony will need to make back all the money they put into the hand held.  Another huge mistake Sony is making yet again is the Launch time frame they've chosen, launching the NPG in Japan by christmas is gonna hurt the sales drasticly and further so when it ships to Europe and USA next year. I just felt I should point out all the obvious crap that any one with have a brain should realize by now, it just how Sony roles.



You think Nintendo has coined touchscreens, accelerometers, and gyro sensors? Yeah, okay.

Touch screens, gyros, and accelerometers are pretty big in handhelds now. Smartphones have them. Tablets have them. Most music players have them. Saying Sony is "copying" is just stupid. It's called market trends, if they didn't add this stuff to their handhelds then it'd be rather outdated.

I don't think the hype "went out the window". There's obviously a lot of it from this thread.

You pull tons of assumptions out of nowhere. The NGP will be pricey? How do we know? Yeah, it's got some pretty nice looking specs that you'd expect would cost a lot, but there's still been no price.

Can't really argue or care about launch time frame. Whenever is whenever.


----------



## sightlight (Jan 27, 2011)

how much?


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 27, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Actually, the only thing that really impressed me was that they actually went through with the 3G thing (Sony and Nintendo have mentioned wanting to do that).
> 
> But now that I think about it, why would you ever need 3G on a handheld gaming device? Sure I can understand a phone because you have to pay for it anyway, then it's just an extra fee added on. But with a handheld, you're not going to want to pay after you initially buy it.
> 
> Besides the fact of money, what would you ever need it for? There is Wi-Fi everywhere... When would you be in a place without Wi-Fi, have your NGP with you, and absolutely need the internet?


It is not known how the 3g pricing is. It could be like the kindle where it is free or you may have to pay for it. Or the hardware could be there and you could add a plan if you wanted.
Wifi is not everywhere and more people are securing their wifi. Besides that connecting to unsecured wifi means the anyone can view the traffic.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 27, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Will the new system be able to play PSP games?



I would assume PSPGo games to be playable on it, but not ones on UMD, because it doesn't have that hardware. I am glad to see Sony not using disc-based media for this next portable, because those required a good deal of power to operate. The Uncharted demo with the back touchpad made me feel uneasy, because the demonstrator seemed to have very little grip on the unit while doing it. People with big hands may not have such a problem, but not all hands are the same size/length. And, all those features just feels like overkill, like they throw them in because they can, and want developers to find ways to use them.

The main reason why I've stuck with Nintendo is because of their connection with their games being made while they develop the hardware. The N64, for example, was originally not going to have an analog stick, but that changed during the development of Mario64, when they concluded that the D-Pad did not have the precision to deal with a 3D environment effectively. Not only that, but even with a lack of 3rd party support, Nintendo still carries on with having some of the best 1st and 2nd-party games made, imo.


----------



## imz (Jan 27, 2011)

cameras seem unnecessary additions to the price tag, it's the same with 3DS


----------



## Cortador (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm getting one!!!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 27, 2011)

Well all I care about are the games.


----------



## sightlight (Jan 27, 2011)

how much will it be?


----------



## Splych (Jan 27, 2011)

finally .
now this looks more promising to me now :3
hard to decide , PSP2 or 3DS . . .


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 27, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing it's confirmed at least for Uncharted that the touch controls were optional.


----------



## mangatic (Jan 27, 2011)

wow just wow! touch screen eh? what an innovative way to play games.
and cartridges? wow sony, you make me surprised with every new(!) console you made.
and you named it Next Generation Portable, eh? it doesnt seem to be next generation though, cause Nintendo already DID IT!!
i bet it will be around 400USD at least..and its fucking huge..and launch titles, golf?


----------



## Jolan (Jan 27, 2011)

mangatic said:
			
		

> wow just wow! touch screen eh? what an innovative way to play games.
> and cartridges? wow sony, you make me surprised with every new(!) console you made.
> and you named it Next Generation Portable, eh? it doesnt seem to be next generation though, cause Nintendo already DID IT!!
> i bet it will be around 400USD at least..and its fucking huge..and launch titles, golf?


Try not to use arguments that can be used against yourself when you attempt to flame something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just a tip.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 27, 2011)

mangatic said:
			
		

> wow just wow! touch screen eh? what an innovative way to play games.
> and cartridges? wow sony, you make me surprised with every new(!) console you made.
> and you named it Next Generation Portable, eh? it doesnt seem to be next generation though, cause Nintendo already DID IT!!
> i bet it will be around 400USD at least..and its fucking huge..and launch titles, golf?


obvious troll is obvious

try harder next time


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> mangatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has Sony even used removable flash media as primary game storage? No, I didn't think so. It's a step back for them.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 27, 2011)

If you have 999.99 plus 6% for sales tax laying around, you can already pre-order the NGP at gamestop.com

No sarcasm, that's the estamated price.


----------



## sightlight (Jan 27, 2011)

i dont think people will by a console for 1k...Sony mega Losssssss :S


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> If you have 999.99 plus 6% for sales tax laying around, you can already pre-order the NGP at gamestop.com
> 
> No sarcasm, that's the estamated price.



Because Gamestop is retarded. That's not the estimated price at all, they just put some random amount.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow 3G it's so ........ well pointless, for me anyway, there just going to charge for it and what can we use it for, playing laggy online games when were out? Searching the web? Millions of other devices can do this, lots of people these days have smart phones that do it.

And Portables are meant to be portable so you can actually say fit in your pocket and play on the go? And I can assure everyone the battery life on this will be terrible with higher end games

In short they just want a PS3 with a battery? Pointless in my opinion, at least Nintendo have kept it portable and added something different ( unique? ) and exciting


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 27, 2011)

Yoshida said it wouldn't exceed $599.




			
				Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Wow 3G it's so ........ well pointless, for me anyway, there just going to charge for it and what can we use it for, playing laggy online games when were out? Searching the web? Millions of other devices can do this, lots of people these days have smart phones that do it.
> 
> And Portables are meant to be portable so you can actually say fit in your pocket and play on the go? And I can assure everyone the battery life on this will be terrible with higher end games
> 
> In short they just want a PS3 with a battery? Pointless in my opinion, at least Nintendo have kept it portable and added something different ( unique? ) and exciting


You have a weird way of defining a portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By your definition, a laptop isn't a portable computer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Wow 3G it's so ........ well pointless, for me anyway, there just going to charge for it and what can we use it for, playing laggy online games when were out? Searching the web? Millions of other devices can do this, lots of people these days have smart phones that do it.
> 
> And Portables are meant to be portable so you can actually say fit in your pocket and play on the go? And I can assure everyone the battery life on this will be terrible with higher end games
> 
> In short they just want a PS3 with a battery? Pointless in my opinion, at least Nintendo have kept it portable and added something different ( unique? ) and exciting



3G isn't meant for online gaming on-the-go, but it'll be nice to be able to still check leaderboards, update your trophy status in real time, send messages back and forth from your PSN friends, etc. 

It'll be portable. And battery life is, according to Sony, "about the same as the PSP", which can range from a couple of hours to 10 hours, depending on what you're doing.

What makes 3D more exciting than better graphics? It adds no gameplay advantage (outside of halving your framerate) and is basically just a graphics enhancer... Like getting better graphics. I don't really care if a system does little in its successor than better the graphics and controls. As long as it gets good games then I don't really care.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jan 27, 2011)

599!? XD
That's extremely overpriced imo. I didn't expect it to be cheap because it's sony.. but 599? (okay, it's a max, but seriously since it wouldn't exceed that price... I expect it to be 550?)


But really.. the specs on that thing are SICK.
There aren't even tablets with that kind of specs (except for the custom tablet with the i5 and 4GB ddr3 ram and stuff I don't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
And sony comes with this..
Seriously? Those games will look like ps3 quality..
I want one... But I don't have the money for one x[. Heck I don't even have enough money for a 3ds.
(though I just bought a new pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> 599!? XD
> That's extremely overpriced imo. I didn't expect it to be cheap because it's sony.. but 599? (okay, it's a max, but seriously since it wouldn't exceed that price... I expect it to be 550?)



I swear, the literacy rate here is dropping. People see "599" and go "OMG THATS THE PRICE". He said it wouldn't exceed that and that'd it'd be affordable. I'll guess around $300 myself, as they have reported that they'll probably be losing a profit on its production cost.


----------



## Law (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You set the literacy curve for this place.

And that isn't saying much.

edit: what I'm trying to say is, they've always been this low.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can agree.

Also, there will be multiple SKU's apparently. One with Wifi, and another with both. So that's probably $300-350 right there. That's affordable.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

It's kinda reminding me of the GameGear in size. I think i'll stick with the 3DS it's more portable and better supported. 




UpDate: the Gamegear's Length was 209mm
PSP2 Length:182mm


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> If you have 999.99 plus 6% for sales tax laying around, you can already pre-order the NGP at gamestop.com
> 
> No sarcasm, that's the estamated price.



Oh hell no, I'm not paying $1000 for that, better drop it to $600-$700.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 27, 2011)

Edit: Argh, I was (unsurprisingly) beaten to it, it seems.


----------



## sightlight (Jan 27, 2011)

*See's the price, re-pre-orders 3DS*


----------



## Law (Jan 27, 2011)

"Actual Price to be determined" in giant fucking letters but that just flies over people's heads because *FUCK SONY*


----------



## MrDiesel (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't you read?! "Actual Price To Be Determined", ffs

Uncharted gameplay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DpvqCd-bQ8

Edit: Law has beaten me xD


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> "Actual Price to be determined" in giant fucking letters but that just flies over people's heads because *FUCK SONY*


Knowing $ony it'll most likely be more.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knowing this comment you'll likely be making more retarded ones in the future.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR I MIGHT


----------



## Jolan (Jan 27, 2011)

I think my IQ is dropping just from reading the comments in this thread, except the ones made by people who KNOW what they're writing, like Guild McCommunist.


----------



## neveras (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a note to people raging over the Gamestop price, when the 3ds pre-orders FIRST hit the internet the price point was also set to 999.99. It didn't take long for them to change it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 27, 2011)

After reading the comments in this thread, I'm a bit frustrated now.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

How so rock?


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 27, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> I think my IQ is dropping just from reading the comments in this thread,



Full stop.


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, how you guys can even support these type of posts?? This place is full of retards/kids, god...

Did you guys even saw the list of thirdies supporting the NGP?

Japan

* Acquire Corp.
* Alvion Inc.
* AQ Interactive Inc.
* Arc System Works Co. Ltd.
* Arika Co. Ltd.
* Artdink Corporation
* Ascii Media Works Inc.
* Capcom Co. Ltd.
* Chun Soft Co. Letd.
* Codemasters Software Company Limited
* Crafts & Meister Co. Ltd.
* CyberConnect2 Co. Ltd
* D3 Publisher Inc.
* Dimps Corporation
* Edia Co. Ltd.
* Enterbrain Inc.
* From Software Inc.
* Gameloft K.K.
* Genki Co. Ltd.
* Grasshopper Manufacture Inc.
* GungHo Online Entertainment Inc.
* Gust Co. Ltd.
* Hamster Corporation
* Hudson Soft Co. Ltd.
* Idea Factory Co. Ltd.
* Index Corporation (Atlus)
* Irem Software Engineering Inc.
* Kadokawa Games Ltd.
* Kadokawa Shoten Publishing Co. Ltd.
* Konami Digital Entertainment Co. Ltd.
* Level-5 Inc.
* Marvelous Entertainment Inc.
* Media5 Corporation
* Namco Bandai Games Inc.
* Nihon Falcom Corporation
* Nippon Ichi Software Inc.
* Nowproduction Co. Ltd.
* Q Entertainment Inc.
* Sega Corporation
* SNK Playmore Corporation
* Spike Co. Ltd.
* Square Enix Co. Ltd.
* SystemSoft Alpha Corp.
* Tecmo Koei Games Co. Ltd.
* TOMY Company Ltd.
* TOSE Co. Ltd.
* Ubisoft K.K.
* Yuke's Co. Ltd.


North America

* Activision Inc.
* Capybara Games
* Demiurge Studios
* Epic Games Inc.
* Far Sight Studios
* Frima
* High Voltage Software
* Kung Fu Factory
* Paramount Digital Entertainment
* PopCap Games
* Powerhead Games
* Trendy Entertainment
* Ubisoft
* Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment
* 2K Games
* 2K Sports


Europe/PAL

* Avalanche Studios
* Climax Studios Ltd.
* Codemasters Software Company Ltd.
* Eurocom Developments Ltd.
* Eutechnyx Ltd.
* Exient Ltd.
* Firemint PTY Ltd.
* Gameloft SA
* Gusto Games Ltd.
* Home Entertainment Suppliers PTY Ltd.
* Impromptu Software Ltd.
* Rebellion
* Rockstar Games
* Sidhe Interactive
* Sumo Digital Ltd.
* Team 17 Software Ltd.
* Ubisoft Entertainment SA
* Zen Studios Ltd.


----------



## Law (Jan 27, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> How so rock?
> 
> Sexually frustrated because there were no nude anime girls posted in this thread.
> 
> ...



welp, day 1 purchase.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the best i can do for that (-)(-)   
------------------------------------------   Y   .


----------



## Jolan (Jan 27, 2011)

Can we report posts for trolling?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 27, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> How so rock?
> 
> Several reasons.
> 
> ...


I've grown past that stage thank you Law!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't make me break out the whip.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

When they say 599 is the maximum, that means it's the maximum. Though, just how much lower would it go? Especially when they give such a high number for the maximum in the first place. Z.Z I'm giving it a minimum of 400 launch, followed by a few price drops.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

well rock, i think they have run out of things relevant to the topic after 26 pages.


----------



## prowler (Jan 27, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> well rock, i think they have run out of things relevant to the topic after 26 pages.


Piss off then.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i would prefer to piss on U. Then again you may enjoy that


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure the price will be max $350 on the 3G version and $300 on the normal version/non 3G. Because that's the most people will be willing to pay and is the proffitable price... but they can sell at $250 at loss on the start, if they want.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone heard anything on the battery size and life span? Also how would the 3G work ? Would you have to buy a "plan" like a cell phone?


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 27, 2011)

*N*INTENDO *G*OT *P*WN'ED

I might be getting it depending on the price and how well it performs

if it lags or something
no point in buying

i would've like it if it had a sliding form factor so it was portable in our "pockets" 
atm cant fit in my pocket


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> I'm sure the price will be max $350 on the 3G version and $300 on the normal version/non 3G. Because that's the most people will be willing to pay and is the proffitable price... but they can sell at $250 at loss on the start, if they want.
> I'm not even sure they'll be selling at profit at 350. >.<
> 
> QUOTE(ferret7463 @ Jan 27 2011, 02:23 PM) Has anyone heard anything on the battery size and life span?


No.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything on the battery size and life span?



If you actually read anything, the battery time is about the same as the PSP. For gaming probably 4-5 hours, but it can last up to 10 hours on less intensive stuff.

Law was nice enough to point out that the battery life is comparable to what the approximated 3DS battery life is (which is apparently 3-5 hours). So if you're gonna criticize the battery on this, go say the 3DS has a shitty battery too.

It's still unconfirmed on whether it'll have an easily removable battery like the PSP 1000-3000.


----------



## Jolan (Jan 27, 2011)

Considering the pictures I've seen so far, I'm betting on "No, it will have the same type of battery as the Go"


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

Could you guys point out the source to the Battery Life. When I went to bed last night, I heard they closed the event before stating anything about the Battery life.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No actually i am just comparing the two. I have had the problem with my DS vs PSP on which i prefer to pack with me at times. They both have good points and bad ones.  I am just wanting to just get one system this time around.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Japan
> 
> * Acquire Corp.
> * Alvion Inc.
> ...



That should cover all of my importing needs, makes me want this more and Sony at least had the liberty of having an alternative (Wi-Fi only version) in case of region lock and I'll have to do the same thing as 3DS.  I'll give them credit for this.  Although I'm concerned about some of the companies (Nippon Ichi, D3, Atlus, Enterbrain) since this will be released after July that they'll be hit hard by Ishihara's bill 156 (It covers video games).


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 27, 2011)

So, again Sony releases a ridiculously overpowered system that is going to cost a fortune (Unless Guild still thinks it will be under 250, like he did in the 3DS vs PSP2 thread...lol)  and really do nothing new but look pretty.  Obviously they haven't learned anything from the PS3.


----------



## Jolan (Jan 27, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> So, again Sony releases a ridiculously overpowered system that is going to cost a fortune (Unless Guild still thinks it will be under 250, like he did in the 3DS vs PSP2 thread...lol)  and really do nothing new but look pretty.


You mean, just like the 3DS? 
OH SNAP SON.
Really, if you're going to troll, you can do better than that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> So, again Sony releases a ridiculously overpowered system that is going to cost a fortune (Unless Guild still thinks it will be under 250, like he did in the 3DS vs PSP2 thread...lol)  and really do nothing new but look pretty.  Obviously they haven't learned anything from the PS3.



Yeah, okay, even though there's no NGP price point next.

Go home kid.


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Jan 27, 2011)

If this is anything like what happened when I bought a PS3 and PSP, there won't be shit for me to play on it.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

silverbullet1080 said:
			
		

> If this is anything like what happened when I bought a PS3 and PSP, there won't be shit for me to play on it.


well all i can tell ya buddy, is the 3ds is not much better in my book on the starting titles. by way quit trying to troll will ya.


----------



## Windaga (Jan 27, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> silverbullet1080 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily trolling - I had a similar problem when I received a PSP at launch for a gift. There was very little on it, and what there was simply wasn't for me. I had a similar problem with the PS3, but as it was also a gift, I was lucky enough to receive Marvel Ultimate Alliance as well, which was decent fun with the family. 

Of course, later on more games came out that I liked, so I repurchased a PSP here and my sister received the slim PS3 for her birthday, so we have stuff to play. But I can see the concern for launch titles. Though I'm sure the launch of this system will have more interesting titles than the PS3 and PSP launches - it doesn't take much to beat Blazing Angels and Ridge Racer 7.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 27, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even trying to troll. Do the games look really nice? Yes, without a doubt - Better then Wii and 3DS games, not quite PS3. Is the screen truly gorgeous? Yes. Does the OS look far more polished then the 3DS OS? Again, yes. So I will freely admit at first glance, the system is amazing from a technical standpoint.

When you add all this stuff up though, it gets really expensive for something that, besides the new touch controls, doesn't change too much in terms of games. Is the concept of a portable near PS3 cool? Yes. Is it worth costing more then a PS3 will? That's debatable. The fact that they still make PS2 games shows that a of people didn't feel it worth it to upgrade to the PS3 at it's until recently, extremely high price point. I feel this will go the same way, and after the initial rush of hardcore, technogeeks, etc, will fall into the same rut the psp did.

Now, to get the, "We all jnow you're getting a 3DS" stuff out of the way, yes, I'm getting a 3DS. Why? Because I think the 3D effect in the palm of my hand is really cool, and if nothing else, something at least _new_. Could it turn out to be gimmicky (and in some cases, pointless) in the long run like motion controls? Perhaps. But to me, I'll take something new over simply better graphics anyday.

So yes, those are my opinions. An overpowered system which at the end of the day, brings little new to the table we haven't seen before, barring graphics upgrades, which will easily cost $400.


----------



## Nottulys (Jan 27, 2011)

The "NGP" it only makes your wallet hurt.  Damn I cant wait to buy this shit...and IMO, it looks pretty damn sweet.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 27, 2011)

They will release it for 250$, Im pretty sure about this, so they can get the people which wanted to buy an 3DS, even if they lose 100$ - 150$ per unit, it could be Sony's chance to get even causal players.

Nintendo made a big mistake to not release the 3DS Christmas 2010.

Personally I will give both a chance, Im sure both will sell pretty well, even though 3D without glasses is for me a more important feature than a portable ps3.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope it's region free when it comes to the states!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> They will release it for 250$, Im pretty sure about this, so they can get the people which wanted to buy an 3DS, even if they lose 100$ - 150$ per unit, it could be Sony's chance to get even causal players.
> 
> Nintendo made a big mistake to not release the 3DS Christmas 2010.
> 
> Personally I will give both a chance, Im sure both will sell pretty well, even though 3D without glasses is for me a more important feature than a portable ps3.



I doubt they'll release it for *$250*. Sony is known for selling cutting edge tech at a premium, which is justifiable. 

They won't sell it at $250 because they'll lose too much money and then even more when their forced to lower it even more.

My estimate is in the *$300-400 range*, with a *~$250-300* price range with in *2-3 years.*


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> The "NGP" it only makes your wallet hurt.  Damn I cant wait to buy this shit...and IMO, it looks pretty damn sweet.



My wallet will have migrating butterflies in it by the end of the year.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 27, 2011)

I really am not that excited about the device, to be honest. The 3DS just seems a little big more innovative than this.


Not that this looks bad. On the contrary, it looks absolutely stunning. I wonder how the final product will come out. I hope it doesn't break the 400 dollar limit though.


Not a must-buy for me, but those Nintendo-haters must be drooling right now.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 27, 2011)

Maaaannnn if they price it at 200 they would flat out kill nintendo. But I'm gonna go ahead and guess it'll be 300+ because of what their one guy said.... *Yoshida said. "but I hope that when we announce the price, people will say it makes sense."*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the specs of the NGP! It has 3G, a GPS, an OLED screen and a rear mounted touchpad. That's enough to make any tech fan squeal in glee. Specs don't make a game system, though. I'm not as excited for the NGP as I am for the 3DS, though.

Maybe that's because they didn't show any noteworthy games, yet. When the 3DS was revealed at E3, they mentioned an Ocarina of Time remake which is enough to make any Nintendo fanboy get a nerdgasm.  The NGP is rather large. It doesn't look like it would be comfortable in my hands. I'm glad that Sony ditched the UMD discs. It was a bad idea for Sony to use discs as a portable game medium.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not going to guess a price, knowing Sony.
They have stated it will be affordable.
Someone has stated Sony will be making a LOSS, but profiting from game sales (which is a brave move in my opinion, they better advertise the shit out of this console)
I'm hoping the same as a PS3... Probably too much to wish for.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they learned from their mistakes.
The PS3 sold on the beginning extremely bad because of the Price.
The PSP started over here for 190€ (today 140 - 160€ the 3004 and 150€ the GO)  and sold pretty good, I don't believe they want to scare people away like they did with the PS3.
In Europe the PS3 is still on place 3, after Wii and 360.

If ure right that they will sell it for over 300$, I doubt that it will sell good.

At the end, what counts are the games for both handhelds and if Sony can grab the causal players of Nintendo.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm gonna guess a price of 350-400 bucks.


----------



## ♣zx♣ (Jan 27, 2011)

here's the specs

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/me...bub435specs.jpg


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trust me, the sony brand + fanboys + hype will sell this at $300-400.


----------



## Jolan (Jan 27, 2011)

Pff, not even Nintendo fanboys would buy a portable console for 400$.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 27, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> trust me, the sony brand + fanboys + hype will sell this at $300-400.



But will they sustain it? That's the key point, really.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 27, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll most likely sustain those prices for as long as demand is high and there is no other reason for lowering it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on region (only speculation unless noted that it isn't, since the system isn't out)

NA: No (most of us are too picky and will hate on the small details too much to appreciate the NGP)

EU: Maybe (if the games are good, region free will help greatly for the importation of US games)

Japan: Definite Yes (This is not speculation but fact)

AU: If they aren't screwed out of games then yes (If it's region free then it's a definite yes)


----------



## Sterling (Jan 27, 2011)

Why is NA going to be the only ones to hate on the small details? I think a few hundred dollars is a big point, especially considering the Dollar has inflated... Contrary to popular belief not everyone in the US are nitpicking, consumers. If anything we are more prone to buying into over priced hyped products. Case in point Apple products.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 27, 2011)

For is the problem is the price too.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 27, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Pff, not even Nintendo fanboys would buy a portable console for 400$.


Nintendo wouldn't put 400 dollars worth of technology into a handheld to begin with.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 27, 2011)

The thing is, if the NGP cost 400$, it'll cost 400€ so that mean it'll be 150$ more expensive here 0_o.


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 27, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Jolan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3D is the worst gimmick ever. I'm ashamed people are supporting this bullshit (Sony included).

My 3DS will run without the 3D Full time.


----------



## Jolan (Jan 27, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> The thing is, if the NGP cost 400$, it'll cost 400€ so that mean it'll be 150$ more expensive here 0_o.


That's what I'm worried about too.
Dollars =/= euro, so a change of currency without lowering the number will cause extreme pain to my pocket.


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 27, 2011)

And I agree with the $300~$400 price estimative too. But $300 is what most of people will be willing to pay.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 28, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


North America: If the line-up can appeal enough to the typical North American crowd's demands (e.g. first-person shooters), then yes. If not, then it'll be a flop just like the original PSP.
Europe: Depending on the line-up, as well as the release dates in comparison to North America and Asia.
Asia: A definitive yes.
Australia: As long as the price doesn't hike them up over $200 than the rest of the world, and the games don't arrive a year later (or if it's region-free), then it'll do well.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 28, 2011)

We still need alot to know, the home menu, the online, release date, price, games and alot more of stuff to know how well this will sell.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow. 0_o Thats very impressive. How will the 3G work though, Will I have to pay like a monthly contract with (I think Sony and T-mobile had a thing awhile ago) A service provider? As long as if gets hack or has an official counterpart of all my homebrew I'm sold. I love my PSP just for all the homebrew it has never really played games on it but eh who cares.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 28, 2011)

If they handle the 3G with this like the Kindle does, or even if they use Live's price model ($60 a year) That's one hell of a deal. I really think I will be picking up one of these....sme time in the distant future....oh I need to save up...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> If they handle the 3G with this like the Kindle does, or even if they use Live's price model ($60 a year) That's one hell of a deal. I really think I will be picking up one of these....sme time in the distant future....oh I need to save up...


How does the Kindle handle the 3G?


----------



## Isaac_GS (Jan 28, 2011)

The kindle handles 3G by giving Sprint a cut of sales in exchange for access to their cell towers.  This means the end-user does not need to pay anything for 3G connection with their kindle.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 28, 2011)

Isaac_GS said:
			
		

> The kindle handles 3G by giving Sprint a cut of sales in exchange for access to their cell towers.  This means the end-user does not need to pay anything for 3G connection with their kindle.


E-books are also much smaller than other content.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 28, 2011)

NGP = NINTENDO GOT PWNED!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 28, 2011)

Battery life... cleverly omitted.

3G will certainly have to be either user-paid OR half-useless. Sony may have as much money as they want, but to push real content (100MB+) across a free network would be suicidal from their part.

Also, US$ 300? Ha. Right. The PS3 cost 600 on its release. Sony's shit is expensive. Get ready for the US$ 400+ range.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 28, 2011)

For those who think it is not portable enough because of it's massive screen, look at this.


Spoiler


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 28, 2011)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> Battery life... cleverly omitted.
> 
> 3G will certainly have to be either user-paid OR half-useless. Sony may have as much money as they want, but to push real content (100MB+) across a free network would be suicidal from their part.
> 
> Also, US$ 300? Ha. Right. The PS3 cost 600 on its release. Sony's shit is expensive. Get ready for the US$ 400+ range.



http://i.joystiq.com/2011/01/27/ngp-batter...parable-to-psp/


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe if the NGP price is low enough, it'll make Nintendo do something about their own 3DS pricing before it gets released, though many people already pre-ordered for the current listed price. They do blame consumer interest/excitement for it's current price, but if Sony is gonna start stealing away that thunder.....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 28, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Maybe if the NGP price is low enough, it'll make Nintendo do something about their own 3DS pricing before it gets released, though many people already pre-ordered for the current listed price. They do blame consumer interest/excitement for it's current price, but if Sony is gonna start stealing away that thunder.....



Hah! don't count on it. The amount of cash needed for the NGP could most likely choke a sperm whale.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 28, 2011)

Sony's got some fight left in them yet.

If they can manage to coax developers to their side and produce a decent library of good games and sell this under the $300 mark, I can see them getting back into the ring. In my opinion, this device is leagues better than the 3DS. Nintendo's next generation console only brings 3D graphics to the table. The NGP brings a fucking powerhouse. The battery life is reported to be a tad smaller than the original PSP's, which isn't so bad considering it's delivering PS3-level graphics.

I hope that they slap a $250 price tag and push the competition level up to 11. Everyone will, no doubt label this as impossible, but Sony's known to price their new hardware lower than it costs them to produce it and recuperate some losses through software. It's very possible. 
No major gaming system has been released for over three years, so we can't really get accurate comparisons on price. Keep in mind that Sony lost money through every sale of the $600 PS3 at launch, but is making money on each $300 PS3 Slim today. Prices drop.

If anything, I don't think Sony's stupid enough to price their handheld higher than their home console.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I said "if". If Nintendo felt Sony might actually have a foothold, then they would need something to kick that foot out.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 28, 2011)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Sony's got some fight left in them yet.
> 
> If they can manage to coax developers to their side and produce a decent library of good games and sell this under the $300 mark, I can see them getting back into the ring. In my opinion, this device is leagues better than the 3DS. Nintendo's next generation console only brings 3D graphics to the table. The NGP brings a fucking powerhouse. The battery life is reported to be a tad smaller than the original PSP's, which isn't so bad considering it's delivering PS3-level graphics.
> 
> ...



I doubt they'd price it that high too, but I wouldn't be surprised if it were $399, considering it supposedly half as powerful as the PS3, but in a much smaller form factor. As technology is crammed into a smaller volume, the cost to make it increases.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 28, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would be very surprised to see a sub-$500 unit, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, I'm most likely "Not Gonna Play".


----------



## sightlight (Jan 28, 2011)

250? instant buy..   I think Sony is looking for the previews words rather than a "Nah..its too expensive bleh!"  If 250 at launch...instant buy...


----------



## lukecop80 (Jan 28, 2011)

sightlight said:
			
		

> 250? instant buy..   I think Sony is looking for the previews words rather than a "Nah..its too expensive bleh!"  If 250 at launch...instant buy...


so $250 for a 3DS is way too much
but for a NGP its way cheap 
WHAT IS WRONG WITH EVERYONE


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> sightlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the hardware on NGP is pretty much on godly levels compared to the 3DS


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 28, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> sightlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, lets say the technology behind  the NGP is worth more than 300$, but the one of the 3DS MAYBE 200$( I belive its even less, most expensive is the screen, I doubt they produce the PICA200 for more than 8-10$)!


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm personally more impressed by the 3DS than the PSP2. The only thing that impresses me about this so far are the PS3 like graphics. For me just having enhanced graphics is just not enough to get a next gen handheld, though. All those other features either seem pretty useless or have already been used by Nintendo some time ago. Then again I'm more of a Nintendo fanboy anyways, so yeah. In the end it will come down to the games and I'm sure I'll like Nintendo's games a lot more. And with it's 3D capabilities it's sure to attract lots of third party developers.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why, I'm sure it won't be anywhere near the price of the 3DS. Nintendo always makes a profit off their systems. Sony may take a chance and take a hit on manufacturing costs. However, I think the profit losses will be too much to offer the NGP below 350. Hell, 350 would still possibly cause them to lose more than 50 dollars per unit. If they don't have a stellar launch line up they may be digging themselves and early grave.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Which is why, I'm sure it won't be anywhere near the price of the 3DS. Nintendo always makes a profit off their systems. Sony may take a chance and take a hit on manufacturing costs. However, I think the profit losses will be too much to offer the NGP below 350. Hell, 350 would still possibly cause them to lose more than 50 dollars per unit. If they don't have a stellar launch line up they may be digging themselves and early grave.



Because you're an industry analyst that's able to pull magical pricing numbers off the top of your head.

Sure, it may look pricey, but to criticize the system on a wild and unsupported assumption is silly. It's like me saying "I won't buy the 3DS because I think it'll make my eyes bleed". Is that true? Certainly not. Could an uneducated fool think that? Yeah, probably.

So far criticisms I've seen for the NGP are pricing, battery life, and library.

You're right, there's no games for the NGP. Because the only one that's been announced is Uncharted, and that doesn't even have an official name. Again, baseless criticisms.

Pricing is still completely unknown. Odds are when he said it wouldn't cost $599, he was referencing the PS3 and how it was damn pricey at launch. Sony's smart enough to realize affordable consoles sell, they'll most likely try a more affordable handheld. Going "OH BUT IT'S SONY" is stupid. Maybe the Sony of 4-5 years ago, but not the Sony of today.

Battery life is the same as the PSP, which has the same average battery life as the 3DS. 4-5 hours of gaming on the NGP and 3DS. Good job.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 28, 2011)

It's looking more promising all the time but I really hope they do a model without any mobile phone crap in it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> It's looking more promising all the time but I really hope they do a model without any mobile phone crap in it.



There's simply a WiFi model and a WiFi + 3G model. Think of it like the iPad.

This has been posted before though.


----------



## hankchill (Jan 28, 2011)

With the features this thing is packing, I can easily see a $350 MSRP. However for a handheld, I wouldn't go near one for that price.

Games need to have a good price as well, I never pay $60 for games, not worth it. Also it better be backwards compatible with PSP1 games or it's a no sale for me!

On a side note, does anyone else get confused when seeing the acronym 'NGP'? When I first saw the announcement I was like 'wtf that stands for Neo Geo Pocket'. Haha.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 28, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> With the features this thing is packing, I can easily see a $350 MSRP. However for a handheld, I wouldn't go near one for that price.
> 
> Games need to have a good price as well, I never pay $60 for games, not worth it. Also it better be backwards compatible with PSP1 games or it's a no sale for me!
> 
> On a side note, does anyone else get confused when seeing the acronym 'NGP'? When I first saw the announcement I was like 'wtf that stands for Neo Geo Pocket'. Haha.



I expect games will be $50 not $60

No UMD slot but if you have DD PSP games they will work

lol


----------



## codmaster (Jan 28, 2011)

FINALLY with the touchscreen we can have a DS emulator on it


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 28, 2011)

codmaster said:
			
		

> FINALLY with the touchscreen we can have a DS emulator on it



That's assuming it will be hacked in the near future, which I doubt, and even then with out great dedicated coders, the emu would be slow, IMO.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 28, 2011)

Battery life is one of my main points when buying a handheld, it should really be able to work at least 8 hours, preferable 10. 4-6 is just too less in my book, I would hate the fact that I would need to recharge it every few days. I'm not buying the 3DS or NGP until the battery life improves, probably when the next revision comes out.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 28, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Battery life is one of my main points when buying a handheld, it should really be able to work at least 8 hours, preferable 10. 4-6 is just too less in my book, I would hate the fact that I would need to recharge it every few days. I'm not buying the 3DS or NGP until the battery life improves, probably when the next revision comes out.



I guess your be waiting a long time(for the 3DS at least) no near future plans for a redesign from Nintendo.


----------



## mangatic (Jan 28, 2011)

well 3d doesnt add anything to game play but a bigger screen adds......what to game play?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 28, 2011)

its really something else, graphically beats the 3ds but how many games will be good for the psp? will we have the same good/okay ratio of games btn the NGP and 3DS?
price, whoever likes it will buy it in the beginning though i cant see it competing for sales with the 3DS, i believe the ratio will be as with PSP/DS unless we see better games


----------



## Ringo619 (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks great but i heard this comes   out at end of 2011 by that time  nintendo will have a new  3ds console


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2011)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> 3) Freaking powerful as hell making me think battery life will be utter crap.
> 5) 5 freaking inches. Not a handheld anymore.
> 3) No worse than the 3DS, going by the current information.
> 5) Since when are your hands so small you can't hold 5 inches? I think you're trying too hard to find fault.
> ...


That's when playing DS games.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/t275723-3ds-max-battery-life


----------



## Satangel (Jan 28, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will definitely come, I bet in the next 2 years we'll see at least one revision of the 3DS or the NGP.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 28, 2011)

codmaster said:
			
		

> FINALLY with the touchscreen we can have a DS emulator on it


I don't quite see how that would work as the NGP only has 1 screen unlike the ds which has 2 screens. It's highly improbable that there will ever be a ds emulator for a system with a single screen.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I must have been using obsolete information; not been able to check up on as much of the news recently.


----------



## antwill (Jan 29, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> With the features this thing is packing, I can easily see a $350 MSRP. However for a handheld, I wouldn't go near one for that price.
> 
> Games need to have a good price as well, I never pay $60 for games, not worth it. Also it better be backwards compatible with PSP1 games or it's a no sale for me!
> 
> On a side note, does anyone else get confused when seeing the acronym 'NGP'? When I first saw the announcement I was like 'wtf that stands for Neo Geo Pocket'. Haha.


It is backwards compatible, and no, it's not as confusing as you find it.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 29, 2011)

So.. I watched a video in Youtube, [IGN FIX] 
they said that sony's going to have 2 different versions of the ngp, one with 3g and 1 whithout...

edit: Here is it 
edit2: and heres where they got it NGP


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 29, 2011)

Meh, I really can't rely on IGN as of late, mainly because they seem to state having information from "trusted sources", therefore, require no link for proof of claims. This recent report of the 3DS eShop and other goodies not being available until May, when Nintendo of Europe already said such stuff with be available via update on day 1, is proof enough that something is amiss there.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 29, 2011)

I mentioned the pull of Pokemon (along with Nintendogs and Brain Training) in the thread that was locked and was scoffed at by our poor overworked resident PSP apologist.  Whether your think these games are crap, for kids, girls or not real gamers is irrelevant, look at the combined sales for them.  The fact remains they will shift consoles much more effectively than a Monster Hunter or MGS title, or any other game which is part of a series available on home consoles.  And it doesn't matter if the consoles are being sold to hardcore gamers, nintendo fanboys, kids or bought as presents for your gran or girlfriend, those raw numbers of systems, each one a potential customer, are what will entice third party devs.  With porting between the PSP2/PS3 so easy, are devs and Sony going to be able to resist making titles multi-platform?  The sad fact is, without handheld exclusives, nothing about this generation is going to be different to the last.

And by exclusives I don't mean a sequel to a home console game like Mario Kart 3D or God of War NGC.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 29, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> I mentioned the pull of Pokemon (along with Nintendogs and Brain Training) in the thread that was locked and was scoffed at by our poor overworked resident PSP apologist.  Whether your think these games are crap, for kids, girls or not real gamers is irrelevant, look at the combined sales for them.  The fact remains they will shift consoles much more effectively than a Monster Hunter or MGS title, or any other game which is part of a series available on home consoles.  And it doesn't matter if the consoles are being sold to hardcore gamers, nintendo fanboys, kids or bought as presents for your gran or girlfriend, those raw numbers of systems, each one a potential customer, are what will entice third party devs.  With porting between the PSP2/PS3 so easy, are devs and Sony going to be able to resist making titles multi-platform?  The sad fact is, without handheld exclusives, nothing about this generation is going to be different to the last.



Because everyone knows that the only thing that matters on systems are games that sell well.

Fuck the following:

- Shadow of the Colossus
- Psychonauts
- Madworld
- No More Heroes and its sequel
- Ico
- Dead Space Extraction
- A whole larger list of games that are awesome but sold poorly.

I mean, I feel your argument is boiling down to "The NGP is a bad system because it doesn't appeal to the casual crowd". Honestly, I don't care. I want games that appeal to me and my ilk, not to my grandma or my nonexistent girlfriend. Maybe the NGP will flop this generation because they decided to make games that appeal to core gamers. At least if it does, hopefully it'll go down in history as a swan song to "gamer's games". I'm not saying the 3DS doesn't have these, as it's already got SSFIV, MGS3D, etc to appeal to gamers, but seeing the PSP's "gamer's library" vs. the DS "gamer's library", I feel like the PSP was better in that aspect. Maybe the PSP library was just a lot of ports or "(insert popular series here)-to-go", but they were still excellent games. It had games that catered to rather niche audiences and didn't really care about doing much casual appeal. Maybe going casual is what makes consoles so successful and lets you tote around their statistics, but in the end I think the PSP and the NGP will go down as some of the swan songs in "gamer's gaming".

EDIT: And I'm not an apologist. There's nothing to apologize on for the PSP. It's a very formidable system. It just gets so much shit here that it definitely doesn't deserve.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 29, 2011)

Games like Ico and Madworld are only possible because there is a viable userbase of systems out there for it to be marketed towards. If you come up with a game that doesn't fall into the 'safe' catagory of another Call of Duty, FIFA or Imagine title and present the business case for releasing it on a system with a small userbase of elitist gamers, you will not get the funding for the project. Period.

You may have a very snobbish attitude towards games that don't fit your own niche, but without them we would get far fewer of the games you like. I've yet to see any change of strategy from Sony, other than continuing the mode of thinking which saw the PSP games sections of stores reduced to a small dusty corner at the back.

EDIT: If the PSP had a handheld exclusive system-sellers like Nintendogs, I have no doubt that games like Dragon Quest 9 would have been released on that format by the end of each console's lifespan instead of on the DS.

The Dreamcast is a case in point, as well as piracy the fact that it had little appeal outside the greasy teenage arcade freak demographic is one of the reasons that it eventually dried up, leaving us with just a small window of great quality games, while the PS2, drowning in populist stuff like movie tie ins and barbie games, continued from strength to strength.

BTW, I don't think apologist means quite what you think it does,.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 29, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Games like Ico and Madworld are only possible because there is a viable userbase of systems out there for it to be marketed towards.  If you come up with a game that doesn't fall into the 'safe' catagory of another Call of Duty, FIFA or Imagine title and present the business case for releasing it on a system with a small userbase of elitist gamers, you will not get the funding for the project.  Period.
> 
> You may have a very snobbish attitude towards games that don't fit your own niche, but without them we would get far fewer of the games you like.  I've yet to see any change of strategy from Sony, other than continuing the mode of thinking which saw the PSP games sections of stores reduced to a small dusty corner at the back.



Thing is, with more games out of the "niche", people realize that there's no reason to develop games that cater to gamers when you can get more money from games that are worse (Brain Training, Nintendogs) but will sell 15+ million copies. It's not like this money gets poured into giving gamers real treats, it gets dumped into more Brain Trainings and Nintendogs to make more money, and the cycle continues. Games that sell well are slowly becoming games that don't appeal to gamers. MadWorld is an excellent game. Almost any gamer whose picked it up will say it's fantastic. Even if it sold poorly, people will acknowledge it's better than a shit load of a lot of other games that came out this generation, and it is. Same goes with Ico, SotC, etc. They're not niche games unless you consider real gamers a niche (which I guess they are becoming). It's just games that appeal to gamers are becoming phased out to those Nintendogs and Brain Trainings. 

Maybe I'm an "elitist gamer", but without being elitist about your games, you just fall into the "anything goes" category. And if gamers just went that way, then true gamer's games would just be replaced by mediocrity.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't see 'gamers games' (although at 30 I'm old enough to remember the first wave of 'casual gamers' being brought into gaming by stuff like Need for Speed, sports games, Wipeout, the kind of games that came on the back of the effort to make games trendy and mainsteam in the early 90s) as being in decline.  inf act I'd say there are more gamers games now than at any time in the entire history of gaming.  They simply don't take up as big a _percentage_ of all the games that are being produced now.

You seem to consider the PSP a success, in which case I can see why you aren't worried about how the PSP2 will fare in terms of it performing exactly the same with exactly the same strategy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 29, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> You seem to consider the PSP a success, in which case I can see why you aren't worried about how the PSP2 will fare in terms of it performing exactly the same with exactly the same strategy.



I'm saying the PSP is a success as a gaming console. Maybe not in sales but it's a good system backed by a good library. Maybe it didn't sell as much as the DS in terms of hardware or software, but considering Nintendo's dominance in the handheld department since the original Gameboy, it did pretty well. 50+ million hardware units isn't bad. Software is a different story but at least it had great games.

I don't expect the NGP to outsell the 3DS by any means, odds are it'll be about the same as the DS vs. PSP race, but I'm certainly not worried about the quality of games or content.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 29, 2011)

As long as it makes its users happy, I suppose.  I just think that the 'gamers games' that we'll see on the 3DS will be more unique than the ones we'll see on the PSP2, and that a Sony/Microsoft home console and a Nintendo handheld is the ultimate having your cake and eating it for a gamer.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 30, 2011)

It's like 7 inches, people. Not THAT massive.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 30, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> It's like 7 inches, people. Not THAT massive.


You just discouraged a lot of men with that sentence...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 30, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> It's like 7 inches, people. Not THAT massive.


_that's what she said.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 30, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:3
Also, this sounds WAY better than the 3DS. I'm sold.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 30, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets hope they can deliver with innovative software to match..


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 30, 2011)

Take note though....I also worked at Gamecrazy. And that WAS a gaming paradise. It was such a lax job, I almost felt bad for being paid for it.


----------



## n8vosburgh (Feb 1, 2011)

On man there is a red NGP on stage... so sexy!


----------



## machomuu (Feb 1, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well software wise, the 3DS seems like a beast; the same can be said about the hardware of the NGP.  What I'm really worried about is the NGP's gaming library, I was pretty disappointed with the PSP's library, though when the games were good, they were great (too bad I sold my PSP so early).


----------

